# Dudes from bangalore



## chicha (Apr 9, 2007)

hello this is to all the people who are staying in bangalore now.
my exams are going to start and so will be over by the end of june, lets say we organize a lan party, or we can play on net.


What say you?
And when is digit coming to bangalore?

-------mod edit-------
    [MENTION=88371]d3p[/MENTION] :  Wilson Garden
        [MENTION=128797]amruth kiran[/MENTION] : Yelahanka
        [MENTION=98840]ssb1551[/MENTION] : Indiranagar  
        [MENTION=2132]RCuber[/MENTION] : Vidyaranyapura / HSR layout 
        [MENTION=149723]gta0gagan[/MENTION] : Indiranagar
        [MENTION=85950]Gollum[/MENTION] : Indiranagar 
        [MENTION=98996]aniket.cain[/MENTION] : Raman Nagar 
        [MENTION=134449]aaruni[/MENTION] : HAL 3rd Stage 
 [MENTION=135367]007[/MENTION] : Madiwala


----------



## deadlyvenom (Apr 9, 2007)

Dude I'm ready for unreal tournament 2004..need for speed carbon..etc


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 9, 2007)

I play only RTS. Anyone intrested. I play little bit of action games.


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 9, 2007)

if Racing games are in then count me in

racing games like F1 '99-'02 Career Challenge or Colin McRae 05


----------



## nix (Apr 10, 2007)

ne one game for real life games?


----------



## sivarap (Apr 10, 2007)

nix said:
			
		

> ne one game for real life games?


Like?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Apr 10, 2007)

come on buddy.... games on net? u can do that wid ppl in any part of the world!!! lets meet up! me and ferrari50's been trying to gather ppl here since long.....! whatsay?


----------



## chicha (Apr 10, 2007)

you are right about the net games.
Yes lets meet but after my exams are over.


----------



## phreak0ut (Apr 11, 2007)

Ah! Finally someone started the right thread  Meeting up is a great idea!! But June is the time when I've got exams  Engineering is like that


----------



## nix (Apr 11, 2007)

yeah we guys can meet up...im ready...


----------



## infra_red_dude (Apr 11, 2007)

well man... we've been trying to do this thing since a loooooooong looooooong time.. but the respone was very cold. ferrari50 had started a thread, sparse response led to closure of the thread. ppl din turn up....

@phreak
yeah buddy i kno that... i'm an 8th sem student... so i'll be free from exams by mid june only! but i dun care.. ready to meet anyday!


----------



## phreak0ut (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh! I missed out on that thread. Too bad. Ok, this time I hope it works out fine. Now, where is ferrari50?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Apr 11, 2007)

he's busy wid work... dun worry i'll inform him. first we gotta chalk out a plan. but we gotta arrive at a convenient date, place and time!


----------



## chicha (Apr 11, 2007)

Yes first lets close on the month,
I think by the Last week of June we all will be free.
I do not have any GF so i do not have to share my "FREE" time with all that i am ready for non stop fun.
As for the place is we all know MG,BG, Garuda mall, Forum these places are very well connected, and assuming we all have a two wheeler too.
And time i get up early exam or holiday i am not allowed to sleep after 6:30 AM so i am free from then up till mid night(at 02:00 i have to start downloading  )

PS:- I do not Drink Nor Smoke and i hate Club music,


----------



## nix (Apr 12, 2007)

how about some mall...we can meet up at some where in the mall?


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 12, 2007)

I stay near to forum mall.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Apr 12, 2007)

mall?? we can't keep roaming abt the mall buddies! we need a place to sit... to kno each other... its the first time...!!

btw, i haf both exams and gf. but i understand my syllabus well and my gf understands me well!!!  so i haf no probs for any date/time/venue!


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 12, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> mall?? we can't keep roaming abt the mall buddies! we need a place to sit... to kno each other... its the first time...!!
> 
> btw, i haf both exams and gf. but i understand my syllabus well and my gf understands me well!!!  so i haf no probs for any date/time/venue!



Forum mall is very huge. They are place to sit. There is landmark where they are loads of books, There is huge food place where many different type of food is cooked, There is PVR where many movies are played. There are many place to sit.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Apr 13, 2007)

yes sir... but we gotta meet at a time when we are sure to get seating!  anyways, lets inform every bangalorean here first....


----------



## Asfaq (Apr 13, 2007)

awww.. dis eez so kewl !! a bangy meet?? nice nice !! Me also from bangalore.. I'll try to be there in June, so if this thread evolves, i should be there for the second/third meet or so


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 13, 2007)

Fix a date and the location.


----------



## chicha (Apr 13, 2007)

Nice to see some good responce.
Its getting harder and harder for me to stop thinking about this and start studying. Please keep posting and we shall meet for sure.
As for the time and plcae, we still have some time to discuss that.
Safest bet would some where between 2-5 Pm, it wont't be HOT and its nice time to meet and see some "women".


----------



## Asfaq (Apr 13, 2007)

^ dude! thts like the worst time to meet !! too hot and hardly anyone on mg road etc.. bad time.. the fun starts only after 4pm..


----------



## nix (Apr 13, 2007)

i think seating should not be a problem in the malls enough seating for everyone, anytime...how about this sunday? i 'l vote for garuda mall...closer to most places than forum...for me timing is no problem...and if there's a nice movie playin..we can catch up on that also...


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 13, 2007)

chicha said:
			
		

> * Safest bet would some where between 2-5 Pm, it wont't be HOT *



Are you really in bangalore or not?. starting from 12 till 4 PM it will be so damn hot and you to meet that time?. Iam sure everyone have to be ready to drink more water. 



			
				nix said:
			
		

> i think seating should not be a problem in the malls enough seating for everyone, anytime...how about this sunday? i 'l vote for garuda mall...closer to most places than forum...for me timing is no problem...and if there's a nice movie playin..we can catch up on that also...



From what i have seen garuda mall. It is not like forum mall. Sure they are nice movies playing in PVR too. .


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 13, 2007)

thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> Are you really in bangalore or not?. starting from 12 till 4 PM it will be so damn hot and you to meet that time?. Iam sure everyone have to be ready to *drink more water.*
> 
> 
> 
> From what i have seen garuda mall. It is not like forum mall. Sure they are nice movies playing in PVR too. .


 which kind of water??


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Apr 13, 2007)

Include me toooo......

err...we are gonna meet in June???


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 13, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> which kind of water??



The nature water. 

Hope to see you soon. If you are coming


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Apr 13, 2007)

thinkin of how do we recognise each other that we r form this forum.......
lets see......codeword "DIGIT"...for all?????


----------



## planetcall (Apr 13, 2007)

nah.....the code is too kiddish for a geek..... lets have something like  *mp44gjH$KQ*


----------



## infra_red_dude (Apr 14, 2007)

^^^ hehe... 

let this thread grow, so that all bangaloreans see it. let it not die till then. we need to give them some time.

TO ALL BANGALOREANS @ DIGIT FORUMS:

PLZ CONFIRM UR PRESENCE AND ALSO UR PARTICIPATION. Time/Date/Venue will be decided according to everyone's convenience.

@Asfaq

yeah pal, come down when everything's decided. we'd be happy to be wid you!  Btw, are u only a mod or working for digit? was always in this confusion!!!!!


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Apr 14, 2007)

yeah.....keep the thread alive......



			
				planetcall said:
			
		

> nah.....the code is too kiddish for a geek..... lets have something like  *mp44gjH$KQ*



i wud have write such codes on a paper and come with it..


----------



## phreak0ut (Apr 14, 2007)

Woowweee!!!!!!!! Really nice to see that so many guys are ready to come down. Yeah, please decide by today evening exactly where to meet. Movies are always there yaar. Let's catch up on what we do, what we'll be doing and probably a bit of bird watching as well  So, everyone ready tomorrow? Also, how do we identify each other? Particular 'dress code'?  Please post your real names as well. It will be embarrasing if I go around asking, "Hi! You s18000rpm?" or "Infra_red_dude?!"


----------



## amitava82 (Apr 14, 2007)

nice to be back after some break. count me in.. if the meeting is on june then i wont b able to catch up coz i'll have college. I'm free till mid may.


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Apr 14, 2007)

shouldn't we have an organiser for this ?
anyone who is interested in this.........


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 14, 2007)

phreak0utt said:
			
		

> Woowweee!!!!!!!! Really nice to see that so many guys are ready to come down. Yeah, please decide by today evening exactly where to meet. Movies are always there yaar. Let's catch up on what we do, what we'll be doing and probably a bit of bird watching as well  So, everyone ready tomorrow? Also, how do we identify each other? Particular 'dress code'?  Please post your real names as well. It will be embarrasing if I go around asking, "Hi! You s18000rpm?" or "Infra_red_dude?!"


agree.

 if its movies, then count me out, i really dont like watchin them, escpecially bollywood craps.

tell when & where to meet.

is there any gaming parlour? ( i know there's one in Brigade rd., but never went there, so no idea on budget )

2morow we got F1, this time i dont want to miss that, already missed the past two races.

btw my name - Sanjeev.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 14, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> agree.
> 
> if its movies, then count me out, i really dont like watchin them, escpecially bollywood craps.
> 
> ...



How about hollywood. They seem to be no nice movies this month. May has good movies like Pirates of caribbean. . 

There is a gaming parlour in koramangala. Though you know what game they play.


----------



## amitava82 (Apr 14, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> if its movies, then count me out, i really dont like watchin them, escpecially bollywood craps.



count me out too..  my name is my id  minus 82


----------



## infra_red_dude (Apr 14, 2007)

sundays wud be difficult for me buddies! bit busy... lets decide the venue first then....

oh, btw i'm Anirudh!


----------



## phreak0ut (Apr 14, 2007)

Yikes!! I totally forgot about the F1!!  Even I missed it last 2 times  Seems, everyone is busy on Sunday. Hey Sanjeev, take a time out of playing games atleast for a day. Gaming all the way, eh?  Movies not working out great as well. Hmmmm.... Now, its becoming a wee bit tough to adjust things. Weekdays are tough for me as well as I got college from 9-4.30  Garuda mall seems to be the center for almost all of us, so the venue is pretty cool I believe. Its now upto decide the day and time. Keep pouring in your ideas and we all might be just able to make it by this month or the next. 

My name is Sunil


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 14, 2007)

i thought gaming wud be fun, but its not a prob., now i got some finance problm too, so strictly no gaming.

you guys decide about  time , venue & menu (wat to do & where to)


----------



## phreak0ut (Apr 14, 2007)

Hey I got an idea. How about getting to chat on yahoo? Please post in your ids here so that we can have a conference and we can get to decide properly. Its also a good idea to keep this thread up all the time as we still don't know how many more Bangaloreans are here.


----------



## webgenius (Apr 14, 2007)

I'm also from Bangalore. Great to see so many Bangaloreans here.

@phreakoutt, it's not safe to post your mail id in any forum. Anyway, I'll update my buddy list


----------



## phreak0ut (Apr 14, 2007)

Well, how do we get to know and discuss?  I usually don't give out my ID on forums, but this is my first time. Oh well, I'll take it out. webgenius, please PM me with urs


----------



## nix (Apr 14, 2007)

yeah...my name is nikhil...
will PM my yahoo id...then we can conference..that would be the best...the meeting better be soon...


----------



## webgenius (Apr 14, 2007)

Guys, from now on PM your yahoo or MSN id. That would be safe enough. Let's a separate friends list in our messenger for our DIGIT BANGALORE DUDES.


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Apr 14, 2007)

Whom to pm our ID's??????

please select a particular fella from here so that all of us cud have a neat conversation with him(may be thru a messenger), so he keeps us updated with the latest happenings....


----------



## infra_red_dude (Apr 14, 2007)

^^^ yes we need someone. i'd haf gladly done but me not free at the moment. got a seminar ahead, then my internal exams, then project prez, then my final exams... all finishes by may end... then i'll be totally free to organise! but if something works out before that i'd definitely come anyday!  only thing is, me won't be able to organise the meet!

ps: get my yahoo/msn id from my profile


----------



## webgenius (Apr 14, 2007)

@infra_red_dude, you look an engineering final semester student. Am I right?


----------



## chicha (Apr 14, 2007)

WOW THIS IS COOL SO MANY PEOPLE.
I am really happy to see so many people participating.
I am sorry i can not make it before my exams are over aka june end.
And i do saty in bangalore.
I wanted to say 17:00 onwards, must have mis typed and by the way bangalore is colder than any north indian places i have been.


Any way movies we can watch with our "GF".
we need to do some thing else.

My name is Krishna aditya.
lets make it easier from now on every one post 5 best places and times for you according to preference.
like mine are

BG:-               Lewis Square                               17:00 hours
MG:-              Spensers(old food world)                17:00
Garuda Mall:-   Baskin and robins(or JELLYBOY  )  17:00
Forum:-          APPLE                                         16:00 

taking 5-10 mins here an there.
I am never late and do not like to wait


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 15, 2007)

chicha said:
			
		

> WOW THIS IS COOL SO MANY PEOPLE.
> I am really happy to see so many people participating.
> I am sorry i can not make it before my exams are over aka june end.
> And i do saty in bangalore.
> ...


Noo girls allowed.  


P.s :- Iam bit allergic to them. Especially when they put so much prefumes. That i have tough time breathing. Happened so many times.


----------



## chicha (Apr 15, 2007)

you are right. i can not breath when some one sparys on so much perfume.
No girls please unless one of us is a girl, they will spoil the fun 
too hot
too far
i am bored
what the hell are you guys playing
whey were you looking at her?
How long are you going to take?
. No disrespect to any one's sister wife or girl friend.

And remember i give lots and lots of respect to women


----------



## infra_red_dude (Apr 15, 2007)

webgenius said:
			
		

> @infra_red_dude, you look an engineering final semester student. Am I right?



Yes sir, very correct! 

hmmm.. the places seem ok... let more bangaloreans join in!



			
				chicha said:
			
		

> Garuda Mall:-   Baskin and robins(or JELLYBOY  )  17:00



huh??!!! jellyboy!!!   

hmmm.. i see.. gotta buy gifts for someone from there??!!!    hehe....


----------



## phreak0ut (Apr 15, 2007)

Cool!! So many responses coming in. Ok, I've got webgenius, a.k.a, Prashanth's number. Seems that few are busy till June. The venue seems pretty cool. Oh yeah, thanks for mentioning that NO GIRLS ALLOWED. They sure spoil the fun (mainly because of no-geek talk ) I don't mind the perfume as long as its mild  Will be PMing the rest of u now


----------



## infra_red_dude (Apr 15, 2007)

and like how many gals exist in this forum for not letting them in the meet!!  lol......!!!


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Apr 15, 2007)

i am sure, no gals round here.......


----------



## webgenius (Apr 15, 2007)

So sad...No gals at all....


----------



## nix (Apr 15, 2007)

so looks like the guys are all there...now all that needs to be done is finalize on some time and date..


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Apr 15, 2007)

ya man......do this fast......

more importantly........wat exactly are we gonna do???????


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 15, 2007)

abhi_10_20 said:
			
		

> ya man......do this fast......
> 
> more importantly........wat exactly are we gonna do???????



Well hmm. What do you want to do?.

Well i think we can watch movies. Discuss many things. Maybe we plan lan gaming and so . Many possiblites.


----------



## phreak0ut (Apr 15, 2007)

Movies, games??? Not again guys please!! Please read the older posts.


----------



## webgenius (Apr 15, 2007)

phreak0utt said:
			
		

> Movies, games??? Not again guys please!! Please read the older posts.


No movies & games??? What else do you plan to do?


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 15, 2007)

webgenius said:
			
		

> No movies & games??? What else do you plan to do?



Same question .

Btw :- Remove the rep on you signature.


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Apr 16, 2007)

Let us have the get together first........
i am sure we are gonna come up with something to do, there.......


----------



## webgenius (Apr 16, 2007)

abhi_10_20 said:
			
		

> Let us have the get together first........
> i am sure we are gonna come up with something to do, there.......


I agree with abhi. Let's first meet at some place. Maybe in some mall or some popular place. I would suggest FORUM.


----------



## nix (Apr 16, 2007)

nothing seems to be clear right now...
now all ppl who have tests/busy pls raise your hands...and do mention when you can come...


----------



## phreak0ut (Apr 16, 2007)

Yeah, like nix mentioned. I think its better if we meet during June. Seems most are free by that time.


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Apr 16, 2007)

OK.....on some weekend in June.......will everyone agree???


----------



## phreak0ut (Apr 16, 2007)

yes sir! *Raises hands*


----------



## infra_red_dude (Apr 16, 2007)

yes sir!!! me too!


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 16, 2007)

me three


----------



## webgenius (Apr 16, 2007)

Mid-June would be the best time. I still don't know most of the guys who are replying here. Guys n gals, please PM your yahoo or MSN IDs to whoever replies here. That way we can keep in touch.

I have PMed si800rpm, abhi and thunderbird


----------



## chicha (Apr 16, 2007)

me too.
If every one writes the time and the places(5) according to prefrenses,
we can vote the most prefered time and venue.


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Apr 17, 2007)

C'mon guys....dont let the thread slide down......any more joining???


----------



## chicha (Apr 18, 2007)

guys i know i started this tread very soon, if i had not every one would have made plans for the summer.
keep this alive guys through some ideas.


 why don't we all make a game group?
we can organize, play in any of the gaming parties that come here?


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Apr 18, 2007)

can we think of something to start off seriously....

Like some "Tech specific field" on which the whole group can get information and have discussion...
wait.....
for eg: "Game developing".See......most of us here are interested in Games, why not try to explore more on it? 
(i know there are many simulators for developing all kinds of games, but it kills originality)
We could start off with "grass-root" levels, knowing how game engines are built, developed and run...
and viola...we could become a serious game developing group....

easy to say this...i know it's damn difficult....
but, we could atleast have a try........

and also.......i just gave an example, any other fields also cud be tried.....


----------



## chicha (Apr 19, 2007)

i second you dude.

its a nice thought lets see what replies we get.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Apr 20, 2007)

yeah.. good thinking.. guys pour in wid ur ideas.....


----------



## amitava82 (Apr 20, 2007)

I'm nt into developing.. u guys can give me the job to look after the business  BTW I'm not free from June to dunno when


----------



## faraaz (Apr 20, 2007)

Well, I'm in as well...but only if you ppl can decide WHAT we are doing and where!!  After graduation I'm getting bored with my vacation anyway!


----------



## i_am_crack (Apr 20, 2007)

hmmmm.. I really don't if I can jion you cause I will be only Uncle among you..seriously....I am 30 and i am working as sys admin in an MNC...Not into programming or coding or decoding...ofcourse a lot of other works which it inds calls bad....

Sure its gonna be fun ya fellows when you meet..

eBro


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 20, 2007)

i_am_crack said:
			
		

> hmmmm.. I really don't if I can jion you cause I will be only Uncle among you..seriously....I am 30 and i am working as sys admin in an MNC...Not into programming or coding or decoding...ofcourse a lot of other works which it inds calls bad....
> 
> Sure its gonna be fun ya fellows when you meet..
> 
> eBro



Even uncles are welcome . Grandpa is also welcome .


----------



## sivarap (Apr 20, 2007)

Its been a long time since i did yahoo chat....but why not create a room in Yahoo Chat for us ?????
We can have chats every night about some topics. Or...any of u have website supporting chat?


----------



## faraaz (Apr 20, 2007)

there's always mIRC...or group convos in yahoo/msn


----------



## phreak0ut (Apr 21, 2007)

*@i_am_crack*Uncle!!! It will surely be fun. Technology and fun knows no age  Probably you can tell us more as to what is going in your field as well


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 21, 2007)

phreak0utt said:
			
		

> *@i_am_crack*Uncle!!! It will surely be fun. Technology and fun knows no age  Probably you can tell us more as to what is going in your field as well



Poor uncle. He has to do lot of talking than everyone else. Hehe


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Apr 21, 2007)

Where are you guys from, in Bangalore????
I live in Rajajinagar.....anyone in and around here????


----------



## phreak0ut (Apr 21, 2007)

Vijayanagar


----------



## amitava82 (Apr 21, 2007)

Banashankari... it would be better if you mention in which college r u in, if u r  student. I'm in PESIT..


----------



## sivarap (Apr 21, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> there's always mIRC...or group convos in yahoo/msn


But exclusive DIGIT chat room? I doubt....


----------



## nix (Apr 21, 2007)

i from rajarajeshwari nagar...


----------



## chicha (Apr 22, 2007)

sanjay nagar.
close to hebbal flyover.


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 22, 2007)

near Cunningham Crescent road.


----------



## planetcall (Apr 22, 2007)

near *Wilson garden*

*www.oursecretgarden.org/sgforums/images/smiles/plantpull.gif


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 22, 2007)

^nice smiley 

where did you get it from?


----------



## faraaz (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm staying in Domlur...


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 22, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> ^nice smiley
> 
> where did you get it from?



Right click on the smiley and see the properties.


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 22, 2007)

he he, stolen smiley 

*www.oursecretgarden.org/sgforums/smilies_list.php

*www.oursecretgarden.org/sgforums/images/smiles/drunk.gif


----------



## infra_red_dude (Apr 22, 2007)

me lives in girinagar, thats abt a km from mysore road/chord road junction. me in final sem (8th sem), BE in ms ramaiah inst. of technology, mathikere.


----------



## planetcall (Apr 22, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> he he, stolen smiley
> 
> *www.oursecretgarden.org/sgforums/smilies_list.php
> 
> *www.oursecretgarden.org/sgforums/images/smiles/drunk.gif



Lol its not stolen. It is a chosen one from Smiley Project *digilander.libero.it/le.faccine/faccinea/cartelli/statici/1220.gif


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 22, 2007)

^*www.oursecretgarden.org/sgforums/images/smiles/eusa_think.gif




anyways
*www.world-of-smilies.com/wos_auto/BMW%20e30%20Cabrio.gif


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 22, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> ^*www.oursecretgarden.org/sgforums/images/smiles/eusa_think.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lool. Now let us get back to the topic.


----------



## amitava82 (Apr 23, 2007)

looks like IRD (Infra red dude  ) lives near my place. I lived muneshwara block for couple of years.. now in Hoskerhalli..


----------



## infra_red_dude (Apr 23, 2007)

oh.. yeah.. quite nearby.. like the abbrev. IRD


----------



## i_am_crack (Apr 26, 2007)

Now Near K R Puram... gonna shift near Bangalore University


----------



## chicha (Apr 26, 2007)

Any one near to mekari circle???

I have one idea for us this summer.
All we need is a good video camera and a group of bored but brave individuals.
the plan is very simple.
all we have to do is play pranks on MG BG garuda mall etc...
Just an idea.
So what say you?


----------



## nix (Apr 26, 2007)

^what pranks? 
btw, my internals are over and im free for some time...


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 26, 2007)

chicha said:
			
		

> Any one near to mekari circle???
> 
> I have one idea for us this summer.
> All we need is a good video camera and a group of bored but brave individuals.
> ...



Bad idea. The only what will happen is the people who start the prank will themselves will be prank. 

So. Any plans of the meeting?.


----------



## phreak0ut (Apr 26, 2007)

^Not till June!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Apr 27, 2007)

On a holiday for a week!


----------



## Asfaq (Apr 27, 2007)

^ Ah! lucky u man!!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Apr 27, 2007)

jus a week buddy.. and that too.. bunking classes!


----------



## nix (Apr 28, 2007)

i cant believe that such a simple thing like meeting up is taking this long to be decided...


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Apr 28, 2007)

its not that its taking long to be decided....its that the thread has been started way too early....but even this is good..it allows more to join the group......


----------



## infra_red_dude (Apr 28, 2007)

^^^ yes, true... and we dun want this thread to die....


----------



## chicha (Apr 28, 2007)

me nither.
its started a little early but it is more good than bad.


----------



## webgenius (Apr 29, 2007)

guys, what say? shall we meet in the 2nd week of june?


----------



## planetcall (Apr 29, 2007)

।।।।।।।।।।।।।।।। ईतना प्लानींग तो कॉरपोरेट मीटींग मे भी नहीं होता ।।।।।।।।।।।।।।।
*www.diegotorres.com.ar/mensajeitor/foro/caritas/s_o.gif


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 29, 2007)

planetcall said:
			
		

> ।।।।।।।।।।।।।।।। ईतना प्लानींग तो कॉरपोरेट मीटींग मे भी नहीं होता ।।।।।।।।।।।।।।।
> *www.diegotorres.com.ar/mensajeitor/foro/caritas/s_o.gif



This is the second time iam seeing you to type hindi. I would request you one more time to type in english or create your own forum and type has much has you want to show off over there.


----------



## chicha (Apr 29, 2007)

yes 2nd week of june seems good.


----------



## nix (Apr 29, 2007)

june...lonnnggg time for june...cant it be done sooner?


----------



## chicha (Apr 29, 2007)

most of us have exams until then dude.


----------



## chicha (May 1, 2007)

One more idea.
Once we all meet we can ask digit to come to bangalore and we can put up a stall there.
i do not what we will have there but it seems a nice idea.
please post your ideas too.


----------



## phreak0ut (May 2, 2007)

Yeah, we can ask Digit to come here, but what stall can we put up?? I think there will be a gaming stall already put up. Any new ideas are welcome. I can't think of any


----------



## chicha (May 2, 2007)

we can put gender benders


----------



## speedyguy (May 2, 2007)

hey guys this is reallly exciting...add me to cart aswell....

@chicha: genders benders is a kewl idea...ppl will take up as a challenge ...esp those wit egoes...lol

mid june is d best time....my exms getting over by dat time 2

Enjoy~!


----------



## s18000rpm (May 2, 2007)

doesnt Gender Bender need more than one gender


----------



## chicha (May 2, 2007)

HA HA AHA HA HAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


i think we need to attract the other gender.
hmmmm now what can we do to get them???????


----------



## prasad_den (May 2, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> doesnt Gender Bender need more than one gender


Ya.. bring your gfs along...


----------



## s18000rpm (May 2, 2007)

sorry. no other gender here




P.S. i'm not gay


----------



## chicha (May 2, 2007)

same here i am not gay either.
coming back to the topic any more ideas for some nice stall?


----------



## faraaz (May 2, 2007)

prasad_den said:
			
		

> Ya.. bring your gfs along...



Like I don't get enough flak from my gf about how nerdy I am as it is...you really think I'll bring my gf along for the geekfest this is sure to be?


----------



## chicha (May 2, 2007)

ooh just imagine girl in disguise here wiil come there and bust all our asses :roll:


----------



## thunderbird.117 (May 2, 2007)

chicha said:
			
		

> ooh just imagine girl in disguise here wiil come there and bust all our asses :roll:


Yea right. Keep dreaming.


----------



## s18000rpm (May 2, 2007)

^c'mon dude, it was just a joke.

what happened???


----------



## thunderbird.117 (May 2, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> ^c'mon dude, it was just a joke.
> 
> * what happened?*??


Dont want to tell it here. Not having a good mood for many months.


----------



## i_am_crack (May 3, 2007)

I still hope this thread is not dead......

Once the place is decided I will see the strength of the Digit crowd and then decide to join or just move on.....Its gonna be piss off if 1 or 2 guys waiting other to join for all the day....


----------



## chicha (May 3, 2007)

ocean is made of single drops sir


----------



## i_am_crack (May 4, 2007)

You Bet


----------



## chicha (May 6, 2007)

hello people.


----------



## s18000rpm (May 6, 2007)

hi


----------



## chicha (May 6, 2007)

hi,
i am doing this so this does not die


----------



## infra_red_dude (May 6, 2007)

yeah.. keep it alive.....


----------



## webgenius (May 6, 2007)

So what did u guys decide? When shall we meet? I'll be free from 2nd week of June.


----------



## chicha (May 6, 2007)

Yes 2nd week of june is a nice time.
As for what we gonna do after meeting is i think too early to talk about.
When we meet and if the crowd is good then we can discuss what to do.
We are not women,  we will come up with some thing nice and fast.

Just make sure all are present.


----------



## nix (May 6, 2007)

by the time we meet i would have become old man...


----------



## abhi_10_20 (May 8, 2007)

ohhhhh..was damn busy these days....got selected to a company thru campus placements.....very excited......


----------



## i_am_crack (May 8, 2007)

Yes you are old man and me grandpa.....believe me this is too much...just to decide on place, date and time....


----------



## amitava82 (May 8, 2007)

abhi_10_20 said:
			
		

> ohhhhh..was damn busy these days....got selected to a company thru campus placements.....very excited......


at last we got a great excuse to meet... PARTY!!!! *www.clanforen.de/clanforen/images/smilies/smilies031205/ketten_015.gif  So where shall we meet abhi? Pizza hut, pizza corner....


----------



## abhi_10_20 (May 8, 2007)

anywhere dude.....ur choice.... but please dont bankrupt me before even earning money....


----------



## infra_red_dude (May 8, 2007)

so which colg are u from and where did u get placed?


----------



## phreak0ut (May 10, 2007)

@Abhi, congrats for getting placed, so this definitely means party time. You better come loaded. One sad news guys, sorry to say that I won't be able to make it in June as my exams will be starting from July and the labs will be any time in June   I never really didn't expect this, but it has happened. Boohoo.....


----------



## abhi_10_20 (May 10, 2007)

@phreak.... exams for me in July too..... but only lab exams in June no.....i bet u can manage to set free atleast a single day.....i think we can manage with lab externals and all.....wat do you say????


----------



## infra_red_dude (May 10, 2007)

guess i'm from the lucky lot! passing out this year!  so no worries abt varsity exams!


----------



## chicha (May 11, 2007)

Time table is out. i finish on 7th, so i am free from 7th after 18:00 hrs. 
i think all of you writing exams would have got there timetable by now.
Post when your exams are over, for others try to free yours self at that time.


----------



## phreak0ut (May 11, 2007)

@abhi-I'll surely try buddy, no guarantees though


----------



## vish786 (May 11, 2007)

wat guys u still havent decide where to meet... weird...  

@abhi  is ur name abhinav nagraj


----------



## webgenius (May 12, 2007)

chicha said:
			
		

> Time table is out. i finish on 7th, so i am free from 7th after 18:00 hrs.
> i think all of you writing exams would have got there timetable by now.
> Post when your exams are over, for others try to free yours self at that time.


My exams will get over on June 6. Waiting eagerly for that day. That'll be the end of my college days


----------



## infra_red_dude (May 12, 2007)

^^^ same here! 

actually a few more digiters (swatkat, digen.. old timers) are in bangalore too.. working. i'll speak to them.. it'd be good if they can join.


----------



## abhi_10_20 (May 12, 2007)

many of you here are in your last semesters......how were all of your send off parties???.....it was such a crap in our colg....everything arranged by the teaching and other faculty....


----------



## webgenius (May 12, 2007)

abhi_10_20 said:
			
		

> many of you here are in your last semesters......how were all of your send off parties???.....it was such a crap in our colg....everything arranged by the teaching and other faculty....


send-off party? you got to be kiddding....our faculty know no such word.


----------



## infra_red_dude (May 13, 2007)

^^^ haha... 

we are fortunate enuff to get it!


----------



## eggman (May 13, 2007)

Eggman's also Bangalore


----------



## infra_red_dude (May 13, 2007)

good to see more people join in. dun let this thread die.


----------



## speedyguy (May 14, 2007)

yups my exms dates hv come....last paper on 11th june...hopefully i wl b joining u guys

Enjoy~!


----------



## nix (May 14, 2007)

how should we guys identify ourselves...?


----------



## infra_red_dude (May 15, 2007)

we need to haf a conf man.. on gtalk or y! msgnr and need to haf each other's contact numbers.

guys start thinking now.... june's approaching.. and we are soon meeting!


----------



## fun2sh (May 15, 2007)

me too from bangalore


----------



## AshishSharma (May 15, 2007)

Wow man didn't know there'r so many guys from b'lore in this forum ... I hail from delhi ... in b'lore for more than 1 year now ... till god known when ... 

Btw aren't there any dudettes from b'lore in this thread ?

PS.. Damn!!! fun2sh dude u've taken my signature to another level


----------



## infra_red_dude (May 15, 2007)

dudettes from bangalore in this forum!!?? thats too much to ask for man!!


----------



## AshishSharma (May 15, 2007)

Thought it's atleast worth a try


----------



## chicha (May 15, 2007)

nice to see ppl are intrested.


----------



## abhi_10_20 (May 15, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> we need to haf a conf man.. on gtalk or y! msgnr and need to haf each other's contact numbers.
> 
> guys start thinking now.... june's approaching.. and we are soon meeting!



yup....we need to choose a conf man.....anyone coming forward?


----------



## infra_red_dude (May 15, 2007)

me got exams from 22nd may till 6th june!  hey folks do decide and post here whatever's decided! am in for anything!


----------



## shashank_re (May 15, 2007)

Yeah even iam from Bangalore!
Seems that half of this forum is filled with Bangaloreans!


----------



## webgenius (May 15, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> me got exams from 22nd may till 6th june!  hey folks do decide and post here whatever's decided! am in for anything!


 Hey buddy, let's hold a conference after the exams get over. No worries at all once the exams get over Can't wait for june 6....I'll b a free bird from then...

Guys, leave some info about yourselves in this thread. your name, location, occupation .....etc..... This way we'll get to know each other well


----------



## infra_red_dude (May 16, 2007)

yeah:

Name: Anirudh
Occupation: Student, 8th SEM, BE
Location: Girinagar, Near Mysore Road-Chord Road Junction
Free after: June 6th, 2007
IM contact info given in the profile. plz check out.


----------



## chicha (May 16, 2007)

Name:              Krishna
Age:                21
Occupation:      BCA 3rd Year(from Aug)
Free From:        7th 18:00 Hrs


----------



## webgenius (May 16, 2007)

Name: Prashanth
Age: 21
Occupation: Last sem B.E. Student
Free from: June 7, 2007


----------



## infra_red_dude (May 16, 2007)

instead of posting ur age, do post ur location. it'd help us decide a feasible venue for the meet.


----------



## RCuber (May 16, 2007)

Name: Ch@r@n
Age:18 till I die (actually its 25) 
Ocupationrogrammer 
Location: Bangalore.


----------



## abhi_10_20 (May 16, 2007)

Name: Abhishek
Student, 3rd year, BE.
Location: Rajajinagar.

Free from: cant be free in June, but can set aside a Saturday for this meet.

Any Saturday - (3rd wud fit the best), that's on 16th of June. What do u guys say?

and with the venue, i think Garuda mall is the best option available...but it wud be busy for the whole day....is this OK or any other suggestions....


----------



## i_am_crack (May 18, 2007)

Oh My GOD... we will never meet for ever


----------



## abhi_10_20 (May 19, 2007)

wat happened.....suggest a suitable date then....


----------



## webgenius (May 19, 2007)

Most of us will be free on the 2nd week or 3rd week of June. Let's have it on June 9 or 16. Both are sundays.


----------



## Aberforth (May 19, 2007)

charangk said:
			
		

> Name: *Removed on request from poster*
> Age:Same as above
> Ocupation:Same as above
> Location: Same as above
> Free from: Im not free.. I'm paid  . ( and for meeting you guys.. weekends is cool for me and i dont charge for that  )



Not to sound like a wiseass or anything but do you feel comfortable giving out full names  like this? I mean if search engines index and pick up this page, it could haunt you years later as your digital footprints get pressed.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (May 19, 2007)

Aberforth said:
			
		

> Not to sound like a wiseass or anything but do you feel comfortable giving out full names  like this? I mean if search engines index and pick up this page, it could haunt you years later as your digital footprints get pressed.



well i agree but it is not just him. They are many if you know what iam saying.


----------



## chicha (May 19, 2007)

he he 8th onwards is good.


----------



## RCuber (May 19, 2007)

Aberforth said:
			
		

> Not to sound like a wiseass or anything but do you feel comfortable giving out full names  like this? I mean if search engines index and pick up this page, it could haunt you years later as your digital footprints get pressed.



Yea I realised it after seeing it again  , Thanks for informing .. will remove name


----------



## chicha (May 20, 2007)

charangk said:
			
		

> Yea I realised it after seeing it again  , Thanks for informing .. will remove name


but i still can see your name.
any way how many of you all know each other?

i am free from 7th late evening.
place any where in Bangalore.
choice of places:  Garuda mall, Forum, Bangalore Central, MG, BG 

PS: if its some place else please let me know the nearest landmark.

i am waiting for us to meet it will be great.
see you all then


----------



## acesuresh (May 21, 2007)

why not meeting in such a place where it's just gonna be us... then every1 gets his share of attention and we all get know each more clearly.... rather than juz meeting at a place like Garuda mall, Forum, Bangalore Central, MG, BG (too many distractions)  

I would vote for a place where only, we the ones in this forum can come together (for the first time at least).... i would vote for Nandi Hills or some place on the city outskirts .... what do u all think !!


----------



## infra_red_dude (May 21, 2007)

^^^ good idea... but conveyance may be a problem for some.


----------



## acesuresh (May 21, 2007)

I agree with that.... but outside the city should not be a problem to travel than traveling all the way to forum mall. Can some one suggest a tranquil place within the city limits or beyond that.... ur welcome to that and thanks for the same !!


----------



## webgenius (May 21, 2007)

How about Lalbagh? I think it's quite enough.


----------



## acesuresh (May 21, 2007)

Lalbagh sounds fine for me.... but what about others?? guys please respond. I think Cubbon park is easily accessible for everyone. Lets take a vote, is it 

Lalbagh  

Cubbon Park


----------



## infra_red_dude (May 21, 2007)

my vote is for both. i'm ready for anywhere!


----------



## acesuresh (May 21, 2007)

my vote is for Cubbon Park as i find it more peaceful than Lalbagh.... (i may be wrong here, plz correct if someone has been to Lalbagh recently)


----------



## nix (May 21, 2007)

i don't want to meet in parks...


----------



## webgenius (May 22, 2007)

nix said:
			
		

> i don't want to meet in parks...


How about a pub? Just kiddin...Any suggestion  - where 2 meet?


----------



## abhi_10_20 (May 22, 2007)

Cubbon Park......
we also need to have a list of all guys meeting up......

cud u all pm me ur names so tat i can have a count of how many r comin and produce the list on a post....


----------



## acesuresh (May 22, 2007)

abhi_10_20 said:
			
		

> Cubbon Park......
> we also need to have a list of all guys meeting up......
> 
> cud u all pm me ur names so tat i can have a count of how many r comin and produce the list on a post....


hey abhi... nice work there buddy, of you to keep a track on who all r coming.... i would suggest u to include another person to help out with the task... i would be glad to help.. so everyone pm me and abhi ur..

We all r gonna meet up at Cubbon Park, thats our meeting from there we can decide wr to go ahead  

Name:
Contact No:
Area:
Email Id:

Hey Frenz......... How About Rating This Thread?? I Gave It 5*.... (excellent Work Chicha)


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 22, 2007)

heyyyyyyyyy add me in


----------



## abhi_10_20 (May 22, 2007)

most welcomed....
sure, the list is growing long....

@ acesuresh...
cud u open a post here itself, which just mentions only the names of all who r comin... any other details cud be added up later....


----------



## acesuresh (May 23, 2007)

*List of Guys for the Get Together..*

*Hi Frnz,

The date is fixed for our get together..* 

* Location: Cubbon Park
Date: June 24th 2007 (Can we reschedule it on June 16th)*
*
* The list of cool dudes who have confirmed their presence as follows,

1) Suresh (acesuresh)
2) Krishna (chicha)
3) Anirudh (infra_red_dude)
4) Abhi (abhi_10_20)
5) Akshay (aks_win) 
6) Amit (amitava82)... Doubtful 
7) Gopi Charan (charangk)
8.  Faraaz (faraaz)
  9) Aryan (speedyguy)


* Please PM me for any clarifications with the following details *
* Name:
Contact No:
Area:
Email Id:

Guys cheers for Asfaq, gr8 guy responded back saying he can't make it as he is in Mumbai, but has made it a point to meet every1 in this thread when he is Bangalore.
*


----------



## chicha (May 23, 2007)

*Re: List of Guys for the Get Together..*



			
				acesuresh said:
			
		

> *Hi Frnz,
> 
> The date is fixed for our get together..*
> 
> ...






brace your self for the "D day"
lets all dress in red that way we will know its us the crazy communists. 

suresh do what it takes and make sure you get all the info neede.
fix the time and call me.
see you later


----------



## acesuresh (May 23, 2007)

*Re: List of Guys for the Get Together..*



			
				chicha said:
			
		

> brace your self for the "D day"
> lets all dress in red that way we will know its us the crazy communists.
> 
> suresh do what it takes and make sure you get all the info neede.
> ...




Chicha,

let this be something where every1 contributes k.... u can inform guys whom u know on this thread abt the post # 204 and tell them to send the req info to me asap..


----------



## webgenius (May 23, 2007)

Can't it be a bit earlier? I received my date-of-joining yesterday. It's June 25. Why not have it on 17 or 18?


----------



## acesuresh (May 23, 2007)

webgenius said:
			
		

> Can't it be a bit earlier? I received my date-of-joining yesterday. It's June 25. Why not have it on 17 or 18?


no probs... we'll all see if we can reschedule it for some other day... majority wins the hand... and 24th is a wknd.... whr hav u been placed... send me the details which i've asked for.. hav i asked too many questions???



			
				chicha said:
			
		

> brace your self for the "D day"
> lets all dress in red that way we will know its us the crazy communists.
> 
> suresh do what it takes and make sure you get all the info neede.
> ...


i juz can't believe the no of guys in b'lore who r/were interested in this community is...................just 26....  the list is as follows

*acesuresh
*
*Aberforth;abhi_10_20;aks_win;amitava82;Asfaq*
*AshishSharma;charangk;chicha;deadlyvenom;eggman*
*faraaz;fun2sh;i_am_crack;infra_red_dude;nix*
*phreak0utt;planetcall;prasad_den;s18000rpm;shashank_re*
*sivarap;speedyguy;thunderbird.117;vish786;webgenius*

what the hell is this come on guys get the nos going up....... we got time till June pass this msg to all ur friends let them also join in on d D-Day


----------



## fun2sh (May 23, 2007)

how hav i been included in this list. 
i never posted anything in this thread


----------



## abhi_10_20 (May 23, 2007)

i still think *Saturday(16th)* wud do good, bcoz we wud atleast *get a day off* on the next day, ie, Sunday....

Suresh, keep updating the post #204 only.... it looks neat...


----------



## ferrarif50 (May 24, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> come on buddy.... games on net? u can do that wid ppl in any part of the world!!! lets meet up! me and ferrari50's been trying to gather ppl here since long.....! whatsay?



Hi all, here I am!!!

Haven't been around here for a long time.. just hopped in now and spotted this thread.

Count me in!

@infra_red_dude - Do keep me personally posted!

- Cheers!


----------



## acesuresh (May 25, 2007)

fun2sh said:
			
		

> how hav i been included in this list.
> i never posted anything in this thread



***************************************************
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/kirsch/statusicon/post_old.gif             15-05-2007, 12:13 AM                                                                                       
#*1*                                                                                            fun2sh       vbmenu_register("postmenu_498955", true);  
Fresh Stock                             


Join Date: May 2006
Posts: 37                       


                                                                                                          *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/icons/icon1.gif                 *Re: Dudes from bangalore* 
                                                              me too from bangalore
                                                                                __________________
                Why geeks like computers: unzip, strip, touch, finger, grep, mount, fsck, more, yes,fsck,fsck,fsck,umount, sleep.


***************************************************


@ fun2sh ....well what do have to say now


----------



## i_am_crack (May 25, 2007)

God Dam...I am reading this on 25th???????????????

So how went stuff....Blody I was struck in office waiting for the rain to go off...

eager to get updates guys.....

eBRo


----------



## amitava82 (May 25, 2007)

there are couple of guys frm B'lore have not signed in this post... gigacore for example...


----------



## speedyguy (May 25, 2007)

sry abt late response guys...m leaving for home for vacations on 17th...papers getting over on 11th...

newez thrs a proposal for pre-poning it to weekend on 15th-16th...if dat stands m in....

ps: will still pm my details to chicha as required....

Regards,
ArYaN

Enjoy~!   ...maadi


----------



## chicha (May 25, 2007)

my dear friends i had started this thread thinking that very few will notice it,
let alone ppl posting and planing to meet. Very nice.
As i have been saying i am free from 7th onwards. What we could do is meet
on 8th or 9th morning, most of us will be free.

Once we meet and spend some time, the next meeting will be more organized and better we just need to work on the first one and the rest will be easy to organize. Since this is rainy season please be prepared to get wet very wet.
peace ppl having exams good luck with them.
its getting harder for me to concentrate on studies. how are you doing?


----------



## RCuber (May 26, 2007)

ok im in.Please specify the time also


----------



## i_am_crack (May 26, 2007)

Oh...The second round i suppose.....


----------



## acesuresh (May 26, 2007)

Guys check the post # 204 and revert back to me please......


----------



## i_am_crack (May 28, 2007)

but yaar.. thatz 24 and we are @ 28th????So when??? Modified info...


----------



## acesuresh (May 28, 2007)

i_am_crack said:
			
		

> but yaar.. thatz 24 and we are @ 28th????So when??? Modified info...



@i_am_crack
what when ???


----------



## RCuber (May 28, 2007)

i_am_crack said:
			
		

> but yaar.. thatz 24 and we are @ 28th????So when??? Modified info...


Date: *June * 24th 2007 (Can we reschedule it on June 16th)


----------



## i_am_crack (May 28, 2007)

Yeap I am ready for June 16th....Who votes??????


----------



## acesuresh (May 29, 2007)

me to ok with 16th....

hey ppl whats happening... wr is evry1


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 29, 2007)

i would love it if its after july 19th as my exams get over on that day
but lets see i will try to get thr  on 16 th or 24 th


----------



## eggman (May 29, 2007)

aks_win said:
			
		

> i would love it if its after july 19th as my exams get over on that day
> but lets see i will try to get thr  on 16 th or 24 th


you in VTU??
cause even i hv egg-jams that period


----------



## fun2sh (May 29, 2007)

me too hav eggggggggg-xams. me too in VTU


----------



## webgenius (May 29, 2007)

I won't be free after 20. Got to join the company after that. Let's have it around 15th.


----------



## acesuresh (May 30, 2007)

i believe not many ppl would be able to come if the date is fixed for 16th july... 

Well lets see if we can do it on 16th and on 24th too...  what do u all have to say??


----------



## infra_red_dude (May 30, 2007)

sorry for late replies... my house's in a mess! my stuff arrived from chandigarh... so all still packed up... anyways as i said i haf no probs on whatever date after 4th june and at whatever place!


----------



## abhi_10_20 (May 30, 2007)

me toooooo.... june 16th....
having lab externals on 19th....but will manage....


----------



## faraaz (May 30, 2007)

I can come on both days..so fix whatever the majority wants..but make sure its a weekend...


----------



## webgenius (May 30, 2007)

Looking at the replies June 16 seems perfectly fine


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 31, 2007)

yeah me in VTU !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
no i am not at all proudly telling it
but am sick that i am saying this.


----------



## phreak0ut (Jun 5, 2007)

Sorry for such a late reply guys. Nice to see that so many people have joined this club in the recent past. Keep it up guys!!  Sorry, I can't make it as even I have egg-jams like few who have mentioned here. So, anytime after July 15 is cool  (in case you guys do a second meet  )


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 5, 2007)

i'm a freebird. free from B.E! 

yeah phreak.. its not gonna be like only one meet! we'll organise another meet at a convenient date for all so that ppl who missed the first can join in the second meet!


----------



## faraaz (Jun 5, 2007)

We can always have a LAN party...


----------



## i_am_crack (Jun 6, 2007)

LAN Party??? Whatz that???


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 6, 2007)

so whats finally decided buddies!?


----------



## chicha (Jun 7, 2007)

hello i am back what are you doing?
i am freee now. .
ppl who are done with exams please decide what and when we are going to meet.


----------



## amitava82 (Jun 8, 2007)

Whats up guys? I just returned from chennai today morning. A good news for me.. I got Visa for US. :dance: I'll leave mid August to complete my MBA. Hope we meet before i leave...


----------



## vish786 (Jun 8, 2007)

amitava82 said:
			
		

> Whats up guys? I just returned from chennai today morning. A good news for me.. I got Visa for US. :dance: I'll leave mid August to complete my MBA. Hope we meet before i leave...


wow... cool man, which specialisation u hav choosen....... and how did u get the seat, i mean did u give some exam or something else??? and where in US and which university??? plz elaborate... if u dont mind... i'm also interested in doing so asking 

are u a engineering student??


----------



## amitava82 (Jun 8, 2007)

visit this site *www.pes.edu/program/IUP_PES/Live.aspx for details.
I'm Planning to do IT and later if possible finance. I've done B.Sc. Biotech from PES..


----------



## webgenius (Jun 8, 2007)

This conversation is never gonna end


----------



## amitava82 (Jun 10, 2007)

Looks like this thread is dying... Ok guys i have a query. Which is the biggest Music World store in Bangalore? I wanna buy a headphone. I've got few music world gift voucher. I've been to Brigade road MW but its so pathetic. They have few _faltu_ headphones by Philips and Panasonic. No creative or sony. anyone a good music world store having good collections of headphones?


----------



## chicha (Jun 10, 2007)

i know it is dying. i am going to try and breath life into it.
as for the head phones if money is not a fator then BOSE on MG or in Garuda mall.


----------



## amitava82 (Jun 11, 2007)

well i don't wanna buy. I've got music world gift voucher...


----------



## i_am_crack (Jun 12, 2007)

Believe me BOSE is awesome.....I would even steal it if given a chance...


----------



## faraaz (Jun 12, 2007)

Uhh...sorry to be so last minute, but my school is having its Alumni meeting on the 16th at 5:30 pm...so I dunno if I'm going to be able to make it on this 16th...any chance of next week instead of this week?


----------



## amitava82 (Jun 12, 2007)

hey date is fixed? when where?


----------



## chicha (Jun 14, 2007)

Ok ppl please send me your numbers(PM) i will call all of you and then we will decide.send me as soon as possible.


----------



## i_am_crack (Jun 15, 2007)

oh.. and then we all waited for the day.....the story ends..


----------



## chicha (Jun 17, 2007)

finally beating all odds three of us meet me, acesuresh and infrareddude,
we really could not do much but came up with idea of meeting the next weekend talk for some time and go for lunch.
ppl who are intrested please pm your numbers to any one of us.

PS: your numbers will be kept confidential do not worry about that.

One of us will keep you all posted on the place where we are going to meet and where me will have lunch.

PS "VERY IMPORTAINT" none of us are organizers we all are individuals with the intrest to meet and do some thing.

we are hoping to see some intrest so we can do some thing nice and fun.


----------



## faraaz (Jun 17, 2007)

LAN Party dammit!! Better than standing around...and sorry I didn't make it guys...got held up at work and then I had to go to my old school reunion which ended up being on the same day...


----------



## chicha (Jun 18, 2007)

its ok, we are more busy when the exmas are over than while studying. .
anyways as i said give your numbers it is better than messaging here.
As for the lan party we already did some reach, 2 options there

1. we rent a big hall, ask every one to get there rigs...
2. We could simply rent some place like reliance webworld or some sify


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 18, 2007)

yeah, and webworld as enquired turned out to be quite costly!


----------



## faraaz (Jun 18, 2007)

Screw that...one of us can organise at our houses only...I can have around 6-8 ppl at my house comfortable...many more if ya'll bring extension wires and we organise it in the showroom space below my house...


----------



## i_am_crack (Jun 18, 2007)

wooooooooooo...ItZ a party time...waiting for the info


----------



## chicha (Jun 18, 2007)

seems nice,
where do you saty?
how do we get there? and i suppose we have to get the "Whole system"
in that case it would not make sence if we play only for one day. bringing the whole pc with the monitor is a huge pain. But if you stay some place well
connected by autos then i am ready.


----------



## chicha (Jun 20, 2007)

it seems that no one is intrested.


----------



## amitava82 (Jun 20, 2007)

I don't think gaming is a good idea.. We can always play online using hamachi. So no point of bringing System to some place n play. I have a Laptop BTW, no pain


----------



## faraaz (Jun 20, 2007)

I stay on Koramangala Ring Road...I'm not saying where exactly till people decide whether they want to come or not. It's very close to Dell Office on Ring Road though...

And yeah, if you ppl dont want to game, then I'm at a loss for what we should do. No offense, but standing around in Cubbon Park going..."yeah...hi...I'm faraaz" gets boring after the first 5 minutes...


----------



## phreak0ut (Jun 27, 2007)

awwww....... out of so many guys only 3 of you were able to meet up? I am not really into this thread now as I have got my exams and since you guys had decided to meet up sometime this month, I had unsubscribed. I'll get back here soon. Please do keep us all posted. Messaging each other works, but not all of 'em will come to know( I don't own a mobile  )


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Jun 27, 2007)

V Torture U ........coming in my way...


----------



## phreak0ut (Jun 27, 2007)

Yeah. Same here. 2 weeks of pure torture


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 27, 2007)

hmmm.. thats ok folks. the first meet (yeah yeah.. only 3 of us) is over. now we'll organise a meet which is convenient to all. let us know when ur exams are over.


----------



## chicha (Jul 2, 2007)

ppl what happend?
no one intrested?
come on guys lets do some thing


----------



## faraaz (Jul 2, 2007)

We could always hire strippers...


----------



## i_am_crack (Jul 4, 2007)

Ok I can get scrapper...who is gonna get the stuff..


----------



## chicha (Jul 5, 2007)

we thought of that.
it would be nice indeed.


----------



## speedyguy (Jul 5, 2007)

m confused...is it over or still on

Enjoy~!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 5, 2007)

unless people come forward.. its over.. so its in everyone's hands to revive the meet!


----------



## faraaz (Jul 5, 2007)

i told ya'll...I'm interested!!! Grab your comps and come off for LAN party!!


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Jul 13, 2007)

yeee hooooooo i am freeeee..........
came out from hell named V T U.....


----------



## nix (Jul 23, 2007)

ok, now am free for one month too...so when shal we meet?


----------



## RCuber (Jul 23, 2007)

Lets meet.


----------



## chicha (Jul 23, 2007)

man thats what we were trying to do. But no one wants to come.

i am free so please decide and we will meet. what we do after we meet, lets worry that after we meet.


----------



## planetcall (Jul 23, 2007)

Lets go for Internet Party....Gaming together. We will play together online and somebody having a good rig could be the host. Our ping would be below 100 and would be great fun. Though I dont play much but AOE2:Conquerors is still my favourite. Gogo.....


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Jul 23, 2007)

we cud meet 1st.....
newhere  netime.........
acesuresh....where r u....
three of u had met naa....u guys decide.....


----------



## nix (Jul 24, 2007)

internet party...not very keen. 
no meeting in cubbon parks pls...
any other place other than parks would be fine..


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 24, 2007)

how abt all goto to wonder la ??? or go karting and race it out ? though i hear that these days lots of accident in there coz of no proper maintainence of those cars.....hmm dont know really


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Jul 24, 2007)

chicha.....hello....


----------



## acesuresh (Aug 19, 2007)

hey abhi nice 2 c u back at digit... well our first meet was good... i think instead of chatting who is free or not, ppl i'ud say even if it is 2 guys... well go ahead and meet and have fun. coz i believe more than 2 doesn't sound happening.


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Aug 19, 2007)

acesuresh said:
			
		

> hey abhi nice 2 c u back at digit...



i should hav told this to u...


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 19, 2007)

acesuresh said:
			
		

> hey abhi nice 2 c u back at digit... well our first meet was good... i think instead of chatting who is free or not, ppl i'ud say even if it is 2 guys... well go ahead and meet and have fun. coz i believe more than 2 doesn't sound happening.


exacly! we had planz for a meet the next week... but ppl.. come forward...


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 19, 2007)

acesuresh said:
			
		

> hey abhi nice 2 c u back at digit... well our first meet was good... i think instead of chatting who is free or not, ppl* i'ud say even if it is 2 guys... well go ahead and meet and have fun. coz i believe more than 2 doesn't sound happening.*



  that sounds gayish.


----------



## ShekharPalash (Aug 20, 2007)

Nice, Many from Bangalore.


----------



## nix (Aug 20, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> that sounds gayish.



not necessarily...what he is sayin is...even if it is two people , we shoud meet, coz many ppl are not turning up.

ok , im in...
i think wonderla will be a good idea, or some pub? where we can just relax and get to knw each other..


----------



## chicha (Aug 20, 2007)

a pub is a nice choice, the problem is that nethier me nor acesuresh smoke or drink.
I hate club music and acesuresh would die but not enter a pub.
so we will have to meet some place more audiable and cheap.
where is i_am_crack?


----------



## faraaz (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm leaving for Zurich in 1 week's time for MBA...so I guess I'm out...


----------



## nix (Aug 21, 2007)

then i guess the only options remaining are the mall or ccd..


----------



## acesuresh (Aug 21, 2007)

how abt a get together at MG Road Spencers as a start up.... v'll all meet there at around 10 in the morning.... Myself, Chicha and Infra_Red_Dude will be there.... How abt u Abhi_10_20 ??


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Aug 21, 2007)

naanu olage
(i am in)


----------



## acesuresh (Aug 21, 2007)

Good to know that abhi. who else wanna join in with us, abhi i have ur ph no,will keep u updated on further improvements... geeee


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Aug 21, 2007)

k....

gofeddy, phreak0utt........where are u guys?


----------



## RCuber (Aug 21, 2007)

Gulp... 

SUNADY!!! 10 AM  .. Gulp...


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 21, 2007)

sorry guys, me got GRE classes on weekends. so i can't make it on weekends. i'm free on weekdays. but if ppl agree, then go ahead and haf a meet  i can always meet some if not all on weekdayz.


----------



## nix (Aug 21, 2007)

ok am in too...


----------



## faraaz (Aug 21, 2007)

Sorry guys...I'm going to be out of town on Sunday...


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 21, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> Sorry guys...I'm going to be out of town on Sunday...


Best of luck for your MBA.


----------



## faraaz (Aug 22, 2007)

Thanks Gaurav!


----------



## acesuresh (Aug 22, 2007)

charangk said:
			
		

> Gulp...
> 
> SUNADY!!! 10 AM  .. Gulp...




what happened buddy.. whats wrong with sunday ??



			
				nix said:
			
		

> ok am in too...



Nix good to know u would also be there on sunday with others.... but please pm me ur name and mobile no .... i will keep u posted on any updates.

regards,
suresh


----------



## RCuber (Aug 22, 2007)

acesuresh said:
			
		

> what happened buddy.. whats wrong with sunday ??


I wont be able to make it this week  . Got to take care of something important at home


----------



## acesuresh (Aug 22, 2007)

charangk said:
			
		

> I wont be able to make it this week  . Got to take care of something important at home



ok buddy carry on.... can i b of any assistance to ease ur work at home.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 22, 2007)

^^  Thanks suresh . I will take care of that myself


----------



## nix (Aug 25, 2007)

u guys really meeting tomo? am not getting any updates only...


----------



## speedyguy (Aug 25, 2007)

where when n how??? sorry i was outta touch...

Enjoy~!


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Aug 26, 2007)

k..... (chicha) krishna, (nix) nikhil, (gofeddy) Shashank and myself got together at Brigad today.....next meeting probab two weeks later.... Suresh and infra_red ...u both r not gonna miss the next one......invite others too....


----------



## nix (Aug 26, 2007)

yeah...we met...got to know each other well...looking forward to the next meet. hoping to meet lot more members next time.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 26, 2007)

thats very good. happy to see some development here


----------



## gofeddy (Aug 26, 2007)

huh..........i didnt even post a msg in this particular thread........n i was at the meetin today....it was a realy good one...


----------



## chicha (Aug 26, 2007)

We are going strong.
there will be some obstructions.
it was a nice meeting.
good knowing you guys(nix,abhi and gofeddy).

some one please inform ferrarif50 too, i think he will be happy.

and infra_red_dude i wanted to call you once i meet them but then surech told me that you were busy.

next time we will make a better appointment.


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Aug 26, 2007)

cmon.....let the thread run at full throttle...


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 26, 2007)

yeah buddy for next one month and a half i'm not free on weekends. got gre classes  i can join u ppl only after that... but don't worry, i'll inform ferrari. i'm sure he'd be happy to meet you guys


----------



## acesuresh (Aug 27, 2007)

great going guys... cheers for chicha,infra red dude,nix,gofeddy,abhi 10 20.... a pat on my back too (hope u guys agree  ). Thanks everyone for making it happen...........


----------



## RCuber (Aug 27, 2007)

Dam I missed it  , Had got tons of work on sunday  . Any way I will make sure I will not miss the next meeting  .. and guys if you took pictures then please attach it  so that I can see what I missed


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Aug 27, 2007)

charangk said:
			
		

> and guys if you took pictures then please attach it  so that I can see what I missed



damn......wat a miss.....we tried gettin one....for a proofthat we met  ...., but cudnt


----------



## chicha (Aug 27, 2007)

charangk said:
			
		

> Dam I missed it  , Had got tons of work on sunday  . Any way I will make sure I will not miss the next meeting  .. and guys if you took pictures then please attach it  so that I can see what I missed




Where do you think we meet in some super posh hotel with beautifull girls? .

you will get to see us soon.


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Aug 27, 2007)

^^^^^ lol..

Why are u lying Krishna?D)....that was a super posh hotel with beautifull girls, rite?D)


----------



## gofeddy (Aug 28, 2007)

namma bangalore huduga>>>is here macha


----------



## siddartha (Aug 28, 2007)

hey mee tooooooooo from namma bengaluru>>>>abhi_10_20>a game freak is my close friend>>n the above hard core fan of federer is friend too>>>ok guys>nice to b here


----------



## RCuber (Aug 28, 2007)

^^ Welcome to the club


----------



## acesuresh (Aug 28, 2007)

Welcome Siddartha.....


----------



## siddartha (Aug 28, 2007)

hey nice >4 invitin me >>>>>wat ru doin ace?????


----------



## gofeddy (Aug 28, 2007)

abhi_10_20 said:
			
		

> that was a super posh hotel with beautifull girls, rite?D)



boss...that was a beautifully designed hotel wit super posh girls


----------



## chicha (Aug 29, 2007)

sh1t how could i miss something like that, i guess i was very hungry.


----------



## acesuresh (Aug 29, 2007)

siddartha said:
			
		

> hey nice >4 invitin me >>>>>wat ru doin ace?????



me just finished my grad and working as a Resource Consultant & Businees Development. How abt u??


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 29, 2007)

hey suresh... i think this meet of urs was quite effective. we can see much better response this time  keep up the good work!


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Aug 29, 2007)

yup.....so when's the next meet....
Krishna,u probably told we could go for a movie rite?....


----------



## acesuresh (Aug 29, 2007)

Guys what r ur plans for this weekend.... Can we have a get together this weekend !! Same place MG Road Spencer 10.00 AM


----------



## siddartha (Aug 29, 2007)

hey ace>>>>>>me doin my engineerin with ur cool abhi n shack>>>>>let me meet u too>>if time permits>>>>>>>


----------



## gofeddy (Aug 29, 2007)

acesuresh said:
			
		

> Same place MG Road Spencer 10.00 AM



hey suresh.....its boring to meet at the same place looking at the same girls lets try some diff place....like a mall


----------



## acesuresh (Aug 30, 2007)

gofeddy said:
			
		

> hey suresh.....its boring to meet at the same place looking at the same girls lets try some diff place....like a mall


Well gofeddy (ur name plz) in this forum we heed to every1's comment or suggestion, as 4 urs can v all have a meet this Sunday at Garuda Mall or meet at Esteem Mall in Hebbal, then hit for a small roadtrip along the highway.

Frenz repond back to this schedule asap....


----------



## siddartha (Aug 30, 2007)

hey ace>>>>this feddy gives all gr8 ideas but he never looks at any girls,i think esteem is new mall ,n still stalls has to com up.so it will b a borin area to b on.i hope garuda r even u can think of other place....


----------



## acesuresh (Aug 30, 2007)

Well it is Garuda Mall then......... how many of us are coming on this Sunday ?? Try to get other friends of urs too (don't just feed on TDF members)


----------



## chicha (Aug 30, 2007)

siddartha said:
			
		

> hey ace>>>>this feddy gives all gr8 ideas but he never looks at any girls,i think esteem is new mall ,n still stalls has to com up.so it will b a borin area to b on.i hope garuda r even u can think of other place....



.
lets go to a movie then.
but be aware on weekends the prices at inox and pvr are skyhigh, if you think its for fun and rare for you then lets go.

the prices should be some where around 100-200. depending on the time of the show, the cheapest being the first show around 10:00.

decide now so we can plan for a nice movie ENGLISH ONLY.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 30, 2007)

^^ Transformers


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Aug 30, 2007)

my vtu results out...


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 30, 2007)

hey and whats the results like??!


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 30, 2007)

abhi_10_20 said:
			
		

> my vtu results out...



which sem bro...and how were ur results ?


----------



## nix (Aug 31, 2007)

well apart from movie or eating in the mall..there's nothing much to do...how about wonder la 
or some games like bowling alley where we can chat and play and chill...


----------



## chicha (Aug 31, 2007)

nix said:
			
		

> well apart from movie or eating in the mall..there's nothing much to do...how about wonder la
> or some games like bowling alley where we can chat and play and chill...



yes that we could do as well. remeber we went past ameba.
bowling is a nice choice but i never played that game, and more over it will be very crowded.


----------



## acesuresh (Aug 31, 2007)

ok with me to.... guys ur attention please... i have the contact nos of 

aks_win              Akshay
amitava82     Amitava Kumar 
faraaz                Faraaz Ahmed
infra_red_dude    Anirudh
charangk     Gopi Charan
speedyguy    Aryan
abhi_10_20    Abhishek
nix                 Nikhil
ferrarif50        Sriram K R
chicha             Krishna

I can call them up and confirm on there presence for the meet.... is there anybody else who want to provide their own or (others in this thread) contact details please PM me.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 31, 2007)

chicha said:
			
		

> yes that we could do as well. remeber we went past ameba.
> bowling is a nice choice but i never played that game, and more over it will be very crowded.


thats a great idea.... bowling is really a great idea  wish i cud join you ppl 
if bowling is the only thing you are looking for then even starcity wud be fine.

@suresh
great job suresh. but you needn't call up everyone and arrange a meet. its not that you alone are the organiser. jus post here and confirm. flash a group sms to everyone for confirmation. come on... everyone should get involved in this 

btw, faraaz is leaving for zurich this sunday if i remember rite, and sriram has exams. so we 3 are out


----------



## acesuresh (Aug 31, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> thats a great idea.... bowling is really a great idea  wish i cud join you ppl




don't worry one day u will..... tera bhi number aayega


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Aug 31, 2007)

could we meet up on some weekday ......seems we all would be busy more on weekends than on weekdays...


----------



## siddartha (Aug 31, 2007)

ya abhi is rite.can we meet on weekday?/?i think ace u decide.u seem to b more responsible person here........my vtu results r quite abnormal..but i will make it up to meet u guys...bowlin is good idea.but will go on weekdays.....


----------



## chicha (Aug 31, 2007)

i wanted to suggest that, weekdays seem better than weekends.
ppl with girlfriends will be happier .


----------



## nix (Aug 31, 2007)

^^ not necessary dude..weekends are so much trouble these days..too much traffic in all the happening areas...so its better on weekdays for everybody...


----------



## chicha (Aug 31, 2007)

i like the idea of bunking classes to meet some friends. .
Just imagine what would happen if a girl comes and says she is one of us.  

just dream about it.


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Aug 31, 2007)

and even Anirudh would turn up if its a weekday, rite @infra_red?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 31, 2007)

yeah, sure


----------



## acesuresh (Sep 1, 2007)

hey all, 

well let me make one thing clear. In this thread we tend to talk a lot   rather than doing something about it. Lets put our typing skills apart and concentrate. *We are gonna meet on this coming Friday (7/9/2007) in Amoeba at 11.00 AM*. Now i need everyone to respond to this message by answering in Yes or No (nothing else)


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Sep 1, 2007)

cool yaar.......Yes


----------



## acesuresh (Sep 1, 2007)

cheers @abhi.. responded as requested !!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 1, 2007)

hey response from me too! sadly its a NO for me..  me hafing 2 mock tests.. one today (in the evening) and another next saturday....  

but plz keep me posted of the developments...


----------



## siddartha (Sep 1, 2007)

ace>>>>>this idiot abhi never thinks>hey abhi we got two pracs on same day>>>>think>>>ace i think will make it on saturday>i think even infrared can make it


----------



## gofeddy (Sep 1, 2007)

siddartha said:
			
		

> ace>>>>>this idiot abhi never thinks>hey abhi we got two pracs on same day>>>>think>>>ace i think will make it on saturday>i think even infrared can make it



hey, we dont even hav 2 classes on 1 day.......and ur talking about 2 pracs on the same day......

ok. next friday will be fine.


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Sep 1, 2007)

@*Mr.* Siddartha

[line deleted]
i *request* you to *please* dont be rude at anyone here.


----------



## shantanu (Sep 2, 2007)

@siddaharth : dont be rude with your language.. i dont care you are new i wont ask you to read forum rules before banning you.. you should respect the old members..


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Sep 3, 2007)

replies please.... can we meet.....or a further postpone?


----------



## siddartha (Sep 3, 2007)

shantanu said:
			
		

> @siddaharth : dont be rude with your language.. i dont care you are new i wont ask you to read forum rules before banning you.. you should respect the old members..


 >>>>.....
sorry shantanu.............i just remembered abhi.....abhi is cool am wit him for 4 years......he is just acti n here..........sorry i dont use man


----------



## acesuresh (Sep 3, 2007)

hey guys, please don't be so harsh on Siddartha... mistakes do happen and he was frustrated from all the postpones (am i right Sid  ) Well i think now even this has to be postponed to Sunday (9th of September)

There is enough time to free oneself till Sunday and its a matter of 1 or 2 hours hence please don't come up with any reason .


----------



## nix (Sep 3, 2007)

k am in...c'mon guys free up some time..


----------



## chicha (Sep 3, 2007)

hey surech what are you doing?
.


----------



## acesuresh (Sep 3, 2007)

busy working buddy... and checking the posts on the other threads 

how about you.. bunked d coll again


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Sep 3, 2007)

^^^ , do u bunk college, @chicha?

not Sunday plz....any weekday....


----------



## chicha (Sep 3, 2007)

^^you don't?
I am free any time, just make a proper plan and post and i will make arrangment to my time table. as i said i do not have any girl friend issues.
any time any where.


----------



## gofeddy (Sep 3, 2007)

any weekday guys......all will be ready to come. wat abt this thursday(6th sep)


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 3, 2007)

oh.. so whats the development on meet?


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Sep 3, 2007)

Thursday.....that's fine...


----------



## siddartha (Sep 3, 2007)

hey ace thanks for support>>>>>>i think i shd meet u prior to all these guys....fine this thursday am free toooooo.....i will make it up.....sunday bust bazaaaaaaaar .....cant even step out


----------



## nix (Sep 4, 2007)

yeah, so where are we meeting..? garuda mall? at10 am


----------



## siddartha (Sep 4, 2007)

THURSDAY GARUDA  hey nix>>>>on thursday its nice>


----------



## acesuresh (Sep 5, 2007)

Buddies i cannot come on thursday, as i work i get only offs on weekends. U ppl carry on i'll catch up some other time and not to worry Krishna will fill me in on the details of the meet.


----------



## nix (Sep 5, 2007)

so who is meeting tomo?
me, chicha, siddharth and who else...? the time?


----------



## siddartha (Sep 6, 2007)

nix>>>>>>>>no one planned to meet>Ra>we just told we r free>


----------



## acesuresh (Sep 6, 2007)

Guys please check this post.....

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=66805

Respond back to me guys do u ppl wanna buy it


----------



## siddartha (Sep 6, 2007)

ace 512 mb ram >is too costly dude>


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 7, 2007)

hey what happend? did anyone meet today?


----------



## acesuresh (Sep 7, 2007)

siddartha said:
			
		

> ace 512 mb ram >is too costly dude>



what is the best i can get... pm me??


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Sep 8, 2007)

guys, anytime in the next week? can u all spare time from ur busy schedules?


----------



## chicha (Sep 10, 2007)

this week i have internals and i might not be able to make it. but from the next monday on i will be free again, and can meet any where any time.
even if you ppl are not able to meet, post some thing or the other here, do not let this thread die.


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Sep 10, 2007)

yup ^^^true....dont let the thread slide down...


----------



## acesuresh (Sep 11, 2007)

Can someone tell y r these meetings not coming thru.... its always abandoned.


----------



## siddartha (Sep 12, 2007)

because>no one is interested to meet guys>>>i think so ace....but am not sure....me ,abhi n feddy r ready to meet,,,,,,its left to others to decide date


----------



## acesuresh (Sep 12, 2007)

@Siddartha

we can all meet...........let chicha finish his internals


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Sep 13, 2007)

chicha, Mr. most wanted ...., reply fast buddy....


----------



## siddartha (Sep 15, 2007)

this sunday.....i mean tom...........ru free guys??????????


----------



## chicha (Sep 15, 2007)

hello happy ganasha.
yes i am free this sunday, so is suresh. we are ready any where anytime.


----------



## gofeddy (Sep 15, 2007)

hey chicha.......wat is special on 4th november.....could u unfold the secret...


----------



## siddartha (Sep 15, 2007)

me n feddy r ready...............wat abt abhi????????we will meet decide place n time .............ace n chicha......plz b fast ...will decide wit in evening


----------



## nix (Sep 16, 2007)

yeah i can come too...


----------



## chicha (Sep 17, 2007)

i am now free for some time so i can meet any where anytime, the problem with suresh is that he can not make it on weekdays, but lets see what he has to say.

where is infra_red_dude?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 17, 2007)

sorry man! not able to log on to forums these dayz  busy wid university searching... believe me it worser than studying for GRE


----------



## acesuresh (Sep 17, 2007)

Sorry guys busy with work could not log on.... i can meet on any weekend no problem with me  as for weekdays busy working


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Sep 18, 2007)

huh.....internals for us in the next week...


----------



## Asfaq (Sep 18, 2007)

I have good news and bad news.. I'm in Bangalore this Saturday (22nd Sep) and would love to meet the guys in.. erm.. Garuda Mall, food court? Now the bad/good part (depending on how you take it ) I'll be there only for an hour cuz I wanna meet as many of my friends as i can.. You guys decide on the time..

So ppl.. bump all the Bangalore guys here.. lets have a mega-meet, this Saturday.. am sure we can spare an hour atleast?

Let me know..


----------



## acesuresh (Sep 18, 2007)

hey chicha r u ok with it ?? if yes then count me in too.... come on guys squeeze 1 hour from ur saturday.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 18, 2007)

Asfaq said:
			
		

> I have good news and bad news.. I'm in Bangalore this Saturday (22nd Sep) and would love to meet the guys in.. erm.. Garuda Mall, food court? Now the bad/good part (depending on how you take it ) I'll be there only for an hour cuz I wanna meet as many of my friends as i can.. You guys decide on the time..
> 
> So ppl.. bump all the Bangalore guys here.. lets have a mega-meet, this Saturday.. am sure we can spare an hour atleast?
> 
> Let me know..


damn! damn! damn! damn my classes!!  NO NO NO.. i don't wanna miss the meet!


----------



## Asfaq (Sep 18, 2007)

@infra: only an hour dude.. nothing longer.. we could have it in the afternoon or in the evening..


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 18, 2007)

i'll surely try, asfaq. i really wanna meet all. problem is that i haf GRE classes on weekends all day. since its only on weekends, i can't miss any class


----------



## Asfaq (Sep 18, 2007)

oh.. ok.. btw no one seems enthu abt the meet.. i was really hopin to meet u guys actually..


----------



## acesuresh (Sep 18, 2007)

don't lose hope asfaq.... after all we r men v r slow  don't worry something or other will turn up b4 d wknd.


----------



## Asfaq (Sep 18, 2007)

yep.. lessie


----------



## chicha (Sep 18, 2007)

count me in too any time on saterday or sunday. 
just suggest the time.
lets say in the morning, say 12noon or sooner or later


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Sep 18, 2007)

i cud turn up too.... still we have time till Friday...some more will pour in...


----------



## acesuresh (Sep 19, 2007)

Good going


----------



## gofeddy (Sep 19, 2007)

this looks like a good lead up to a meeting. i am in for the meet as well.....n this time it shud work


----------



## acesuresh (Sep 19, 2007)

it will only work if we are able to keep up our words.... as simple as that


----------



## chicha (Sep 19, 2007)

i am the man of my words. 
i am ok for sunday, anytime would do too, as long as its sure and its decided atleast by friday.


----------



## acesuresh (Sep 20, 2007)

@chicha..... at last ur right abt something


----------



## RCuber (Sep 20, 2007)

Ok ... whats the place and time


----------



## acesuresh (Sep 20, 2007)

as asfaq had mentioned earlier the place is Garuda Mall this Sunday at 10.30 am


----------



## chicha (Sep 21, 2007)

ok i am also the man of the time, if its 10:30 then we should be there by atleast 10:20.
i will be there. But if suresh is going to come with me then we will surely be late.
am i right suresh?


----------



## Asfaq (Sep 21, 2007)

erm. i thought i said saturday!!! sunday am outta here! but if u guys r planning it on sunday then go ahead and post the snaps here


----------



## acesuresh (Sep 21, 2007)

@Asfaq...oh no !! is there no way u can postpone ur trip to sunday afternoon 

@chicha.... he he he.. u know me well, but i'll prove u wrong this time !!


----------



## chicha (Sep 21, 2007)

yeah yeah the pigs will fly.

good man i am ok for tom too, i think i will not be able to meet on sunday but tom i can for sure.

ppl ready?


----------



## nix (Sep 22, 2007)

yeah, me can come...


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 22, 2007)

hey what about the get together? did the meet take place today?


----------



## siddartha (Sep 23, 2007)

did u ppl meet????????me havin internals............anyhow....i hope u guys njoyed


----------



## chicha (Sep 24, 2007)

i could not go.
we missed the chance to meet a mod. it would have been nice if we had him on our side.


----------



## acesuresh (Sep 25, 2007)

@ chicha... ur right once more buddy


----------



## siddartha (Sep 25, 2007)

ace wat ru speakin???????????


----------



## chicha (Sep 26, 2007)

so what now?
are we ever going to meet?
when are the internals getting over?
infra_red_dude what about you? can you come on any weekdays?
suresh can come half day from his work and i can bunk couple of classes


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Oct 7, 2007)

OMG, i had to dig this out from page 4......
What the hell are we guys doing?   Could you all spend a very little of your precious times in our meet?  this week possible?


----------



## chicha (Oct 7, 2007)

i was going to do that now and thanks to you its surfaced.

This week is over and i am up for next time any place any time, this time we got to meet. i hope Infra_red_dude is done with his classes.
and all the internals are over i guess.

If we do not meet soon then there will be exams again and most of us including me will not be able to post here forget meeting.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 7, 2007)

Yeah guys.. Me done wid classes. I haf my GRE and TOEFL exams now. So once I'm done with those I'll be free from the last weekend of this month


----------



## Asfaq (Oct 7, 2007)

ROFL.. u guys are totally funny you know.. i subscribe to this thread and everytime someone talks of meetin.. its ony tht.. TALK.. look at the lakhnow guys.. they are doing these G2G's since ages now.. we need to do one and get the snaps up or something man!! Its getting emabaressin now


----------



## [xubz] (Oct 7, 2007)

Fellow Bangalore Dude here 

Anyone hosting Lan Parties anytime soon?


----------



## Apollo (Oct 7, 2007)

Just wanted to enquire something...

Do the public transport buses down there sport their respective destinations in English (plus all the regional languages), by now, for non-localites to understand? I was down in Bangalore for a weekend, in early August, and I didn't find a single bus having a sign board up front that stated its destination in English - for a city hailed as the silicon valley of India, that's way too silly in the name of public transportation. All the rickshaw fare did indeed burn a hole through my pocket, and hence my displeasure.


----------



## [xubz] (Oct 7, 2007)

Apollo said:
			
		

> Do the public transport buses down there sport their respective destinations in English (plus all the regional languages), by now, for non-localites to understand? I was down in Bangalore for a weekend, in early August, and I didn't find a single bus having a sign board up front that stated its destination in English - for a city hailed as the silicon valley of India, that's way too silly in the name of public transportation. All the rickshaw fare did indeed burn a hole through my pocket, and hence my displeasure.



1. Oh Well, There are these Kannada Activists who vandalize everything written in English. In fact, they are used to burning Buses, the reason why everything is in Kannada!

2. AutoRickshaws.. No Comments!


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Oct 8, 2007)

hey, @Asfaq, u coming to Bangalore in coming days? 

brush off all your works, guys...c'mon....


----------



## Asfaq (Oct 8, 2007)

^ yeah.. the only problem with that is that those "coming days" will come after a VERY long time.. heh..


----------



## amitava82 (Oct 9, 2007)

How u guys are doin? I miss bangalore and friends over there and PES


----------



## i_am_crack (Oct 9, 2007)

So.. you guys never meet...

eBRo


----------



## Asfaq (Oct 9, 2007)

^ nope.. but "umeed par dunya kaayam hai"


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 9, 2007)

Lolz...we lucknow guys do get togethers, meets & what not...even play cricket together. Asfaq, r u also from Lucknow?

Anyway on a serious note....Relp, my friend got a job in bangalore & he has no place to hide...i mean, to live. He will be reaching bangalore on 20 octobar I think depending on reservations & will go straight to the guest house of Geological survay of India (his father is a GSI officer), however within one or two week he needs a place to live, just one room is good enough for 2 of them....anyone familier with the place who can help them? Let me know & PM me your phone number, I will give more info in PM


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Oct 9, 2007)

i_am_crack said:
			
		

> So.. you guys never meet...
> 
> eBRo



yes, we did meet.... it wasnt possible wen @asfaq was here.. 

the 1st two were good... now for 3rd time...more expected to join.....


----------



## Asfaq (Oct 10, 2007)

abhi_10_20 said:
			
		

> yes, we did meet.... it wasnt possible wen @asfaq was here..


 my bad.. i thought u guys never met.. this is what happens when u dont read all the posts in a thread..


----------



## ShekharPalash (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm also in Bangalore...
Does it exist, the DigitMeet...?


----------



## speedyguy (Oct 10, 2007)

ts over...but u wl b informd of any upcoming meet

stay tuned...

Enjoy~!


----------



## chicha (Oct 11, 2007)

the main problem is fixing a date and time suitable for all.
lets do one thing, there are holidays coming, lets meet say on sat or sunday at 10:30 in say in MG road.

ppl who know members from this thread contact them personaly and from here so others will know what is happing and how many will turn up.
if its on sunday acesuresh and i are in.

now you guys decide and post accordingly.


PS:- do not expect chicks.


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Oct 12, 2007)

any time in these next two days.... i am in...
cmon guys..we'll meet up this weekend...


----------



## RCuber (Oct 13, 2007)

ok guys im in. what time is it?


----------



## acesuresh (Oct 13, 2007)

Charan said:
			
		

> ok guys im in. what time is it?




Morning 10.30


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Oct 13, 2007)

i am sure to come..... sid and gofeddy....u guys?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 13, 2007)

am not coming... i just can't come.....!!!


----------



## speedyguy (Oct 13, 2007)

i just hope ill b able 2 make it...

Enjoy~!


----------



## RCuber (Oct 14, 2007)

Hey!! where is Gigacore Guys??? how can  you miss him?


----------



## Ch@0s (Oct 14, 2007)

Where on MG Road? I might drop in as well.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 14, 2007)

^^ Spencers

EDIT: Damn .. Im going to sleep now!!!  3:40 AM ... god knows if I will reach at 10:30 in the morning 

EDIT: 
Blame it on "Rusty" , stupid neighbour's dog didnt let me sleep till 5:30 AM  it was barking like hell to wake up its owners  , lets see if I can make it up to the meet or not


----------



## chicha (Oct 14, 2007)

lets see what happens the meet is postponed to evening. Same place the time say 17:30 hrs MG ROAD Spensers.


----------



## nix (Oct 14, 2007)

hey if the meet is really postponed to 1730? if so, then i can come...i just need someone to confirm this...
actually my numbber has changed..i will be PM it to other blore members here to keep me updated. i just need someome to immediately confirm if the meet is at 1730...today..


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 14, 2007)

where on MG road is spencers ??

i hvn't been to MG road since 5 years..

i don't think i will even go in the next 5 years..or will i .


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 14, 2007)

Folks, what happened? Hope you guys met. Come on guys, you won't be assigned an undercover op in the meet 

Suresh told me that most half of the guys backed out and only 3 were ready to meet!!! and Hence the meet was postponed. That is bad....  

*******************************************************************

Great going!! Gotta kno 5-6 of you met  Charan had jus called me up. Do post in the pics


----------



## ShekharPalash (Oct 14, 2007)

Damn, I was out of planet / net ...missed it... nxt time guys, I'll also jump in!


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Oct 14, 2007)

ho ho...we did meet up..  that too..there were totally *six* of us who turned up....Charan, Aryan, Nix, Suresh, Krishna and myself..


----------



## RCuber (Oct 14, 2007)

I was the late commer  , went at almost 7 PM  , was there till 7:20 , next time will be more fun  , BTW who got the photo?

EDIT: I came to know that I forgot my CAM when I almost reached MG Road.  

BTW I really felt very comfortable with the guys .. except sitting in the cramped table @ Coffee House  . All were very down to earth and I felt really happy meeting you guys.  

Thank you guys for making this "meet" a success  specially Suresh and Krishna 

1000 Invisible reps to you guys


----------



## punk (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks for the msg acesuresh, I am sorry i cud not make it, was out of town. I will definetly try to make it the next time. Nice to know that those who met enjoyed the time.


----------



## chicha (Oct 15, 2007)

yes the meet was nice and fun and i think now that 6 of us have meet the meetings will go a step further.

its come a long way since the first meet between acesuresh,infra_red_dude and my self about 5-6 months back to 6 ppl in just 3 meets.

thanks to some one who some times is jobless


----------



## acesuresh (Oct 15, 2007)

chicha said:
			
		

> yes the meet was nice and fun and i think now that 6 of us have meet the meetings will go a step further.
> 
> its come a long way since the first meet between acesuresh,infra_red_dude and my self about 5-6 months back to 6 ppl in just 3 meets.
> 
> thanks to some one who some times is jobless



@ chicha,
i'm not jobless ... dude comeon stop pulling my leg or else.... (hair today)      (gone tomorrow) he he...



			
				punk said:
			
		

> Thanks for the msg acesuresh, I am sorry i cud not make it, was out of town. I will definetly try to make it the next time. Nice to know that those who met enjoyed the time.


hey punk pm me ur info like

name:
mobile #:
location in bangalore:
email id:


thanks buddy if u do the above in one go .....



			
				ShekharPalash said:
			
		

> Damn, I was out of planet / net ...missed it... nxt time guys, I'll also jump in!



hey shekar pm me ur info like

name:
mobile #:
location in bangalore:
email id:


thanks buddy if u do the above in one go .....



			
				Ch@0s said:
			
		

> Where on MG Road? I might drop in as well.



hey chaos pm me ur info like

name:
mobile #:
location in bangalore:
email id:


thanks buddy if u do the above in one go .....

*
Mods... make this post sticky*


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 15, 2007)

Suresh, you sure are applying your management skills at the rite place!!  Congrats, buddy! 

Next time its gonna be 6 + 1! (That 1 being me!)


----------



## acesuresh (Oct 15, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> Suresh, you sure are applying your management skills at the rite place!!  Congrats, buddy!
> 
> Next time its gonna be 6 + 1! (That 1 being me!)




hmmm nop i believe it will be nxt time 6+1+5 for sure..... and expecting a few more.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 15, 2007)

Yeah, I meant to say that the "+ 1" is for sure!!


----------



## acesuresh (Oct 15, 2007)

*Frenz,

The nxt meet would be at Amoeba (Church Street off Brigade Road) on this Sunday(21/10/2007) at 10.00 am.

** This time atleast try to make yourself free for the occasion, It would be a pleasure to have on board**

Guys turning up are..
Myself(acesuresh)
Krishna(chicha)
Anirudh(infra_red_dude)
Shekhar(shekharpalash)
Charan(charan) Will try his best..... believe me when he says he does 
 
*


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 15, 2007)

Correction, Amoeba at Church Street


----------



## ShekharPalash (Oct 15, 2007)

*Shekhar (ShekharPalash) = Me = Coming!*


----------



## acesuresh (Oct 15, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> Correction, Amoeba at Church Street


check the correction


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Oct 15, 2007)

*img263.imageshack.us/img263/3388/1014192405vz8.th.jpg

oops...delayed posting pic.... this is it...quality is damn poor..

(err...sory fr makin ur heads tilt to left for seein pic...cant b modified..says its read only..)


----------



## RCuber (Oct 15, 2007)

I can rotate it in Windows Picture Viewer. but cannot save it ..

Abhi we should not have given the phone to that chick .. else we would have had better picture  .. 

EDIT: Rotated Photo. 
*img264.imageshack.us/img264/3650/picbs8.th.jpg

Nix, Abhi , Aryan , Suresh , Chicha , Me


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Oct 15, 2007)

suresh, same place boring daa..... any other area plz....


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 15, 2007)

Amoeba, dude. Same area but something new to do! 

And btw, no chic in this forum... Didn't take ring bells in your ears not give the cam to a chic??!!


----------



## chicha (Oct 16, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> Amoeba, dude. Same area but something new to do!
> 
> And btw, no chic in this forum... Didn't take ring bells in your ears not give the cam to a chic??!!


 :
there was a chick alright, she came like the wind.  and she was gone before i could ask her to join thinkdigit.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 16, 2007)

chicha said:
			
		

> :
> there was a chick alright, she came like the wind.  and she was gone before i could ask her to join thinkdigit.



LOL chicha that chick was getting embarased cause she could not click the photo properly


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 16, 2007)

chicha said:
			
		

> there was a chick alright, she came like the wind....


Lolz.. Who was that chic??? Was that you Krishna??? *chic*ha???!!!


----------



## acesuresh (Oct 16, 2007)

^^^^ nice one anirudh i always had his doubt.... Krishna does swing the other way around


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

guys, *any other place plz*.... got bored of MG and Brigade..  
weird idea, but wat about playing cricket  ... havent played since 2 to 3 years....would be real fun...


----------



## chicha (Oct 16, 2007)

swing the other way??
dude i was in the pic, how could i possible be in two diff at once?
what did you have for lunch by the way?
hope you are not doing any illegal stuff.


----------



## acesuresh (Oct 17, 2007)

chicha said:
			
		

> swing the other way??
> dude i was in the pic, how could i possible be in two diff at once?
> what did you have for lunch by the way?
> hope you are not doing any illegal stuff.



krishna my lunch is always chapathi no doubt about it buddy.....


----------



## acesuresh (Oct 18, 2007)

*Guys please welcome

Shekhar(shekharpalash)
ayush_chh( I believe it should be Ayush)

@Shekar... i know its a little late as u have introduced yourself much earlier..... can't help it but being late runs in my blood (ask my buddy krishna(chicha) he will let u know all about it)
*


----------



## chicha (Oct 18, 2007)

Vice President of Cool?
what is that?


----------



## acesuresh (Oct 19, 2007)

chicha said:
			
		

> Vice President of Cool?
> what is that?



it is "vice president of cool"


----------



## speedyguy (Oct 20, 2007)

well guys d pic is nice accept dat i had a hard time recognising myself....newez meet ws nice n amoeba this time is fine.....tmrw i guess....i can b in in mrng...atleast in mrng we can hv a better pic....dsnt matter ts taken by a chick or a fool this time.....

ps:- in last meet guys sed i dun luk like wats in my pic...so making some prof changes for u....but tat pics also mine only....2 yrs back

Enjoy~!
ArYaN


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 20, 2007)

Confirm your attendance for tom's meet, guys.


----------



## speedyguy (Oct 20, 2007)

iv msgd acesuresh.....mite showup n will inform him of my movement...

Enjoy~!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 22, 2007)

A good thing to do will be to make a team bangalore and challenge others in 
counterstrike and other multiplayer games. Perhaps we can do this in december?


----------



## acesuresh (Oct 22, 2007)

Guys,

The meet did not go as planned... it was called off keeping in mind the inconvenience caused for guys who come from very far off place as there were only four of us were confirmed  

Hence the meet is postponed... well what do u all have got to say for nxt week at the same place.


----------



## speedyguy (Oct 22, 2007)

sify gamedrome is in brigade....can have online play for counter strike or condition zero in meet....we can assemble in amoeba as planned last week....will hv some snack cofee then will move to online action as team

Enjoy~!


----------



## acesuresh (Oct 22, 2007)

do you know the rates in Sify gamedrome.... last time when myself, chicha n infra red dude checked it was burning a huge hole in our wallets


----------



## RCuber (Oct 22, 2007)

Zikes  CS... I havent played it yet ....


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Oct 22, 2007)

^^^ me too... really bad in such ones....never mind....will be fun..


----------



## acesuresh (Oct 22, 2007)

me too... not gud in CS but will surely rock in Unreal Tournament......


----------



## speedyguy (Oct 23, 2007)

guys tats not an issue...game will be watever wich suits....price as of i know for sify gamedrome is 34rs. for 1 n half hr....u need 2 normal recharge ur sify account

Enjoy~!


----------



## ayush_chh (Oct 23, 2007)

hi guys!!!

@ acesuresh thanks for ur welcome. 
i have my exams from 21st of nov and practicals on 12th , so don't have much time in hand.....sorry for i'll not be able to meet u guys.....


----------



## siddartha (Oct 28, 2007)

ace.........n friends am bac


----------



## chicha (Oct 28, 2007)

i have got my exams too.
ppl even if you can not meet
please do not let this thread die.
will be with you ppl after somtime.


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Oct 29, 2007)

hmm....till wen are your exams Krishna?


----------



## acesuresh (Oct 30, 2007)

wassup guys


----------



## chicha (Oct 31, 2007)

i most probably will finish by the first week of DEC.
then its party time 
any where anytime.

until then ppl who are not busy can keep this thread alive.

dude suresh dig some ppl up. i saw some ppl from bangalore in other sections like QNA etc....


----------



## nix (Nov 1, 2007)

ok guys...how about this sunday or saturday..? how many can come?


----------



## navneeth_snr (Nov 2, 2007)

hmm... so, many are busy with exams..


----------



## acesuresh (Nov 5, 2007)

yeah thats for sure most of are busy with exams...... but after that sure wanna kill the boredom with something. So come on guys do well in ur exams n come up with brilliant plans which can b executed during holidays


@navneeth_snr, welcome to the group dude, wr have u put up?? wt 2 do u do??


----------



## siddartha (Nov 9, 2007)

ace........................how ru man?????????sry ra......i cldnt make it up to meet u guysssss


----------



## speedyguy (Nov 10, 2007)

aftr exms wud b fine,,,,mine wil b ovr by 6th dec...can meet up aftr dat....i guess tats d closing time fr papers so most f us wud b free...need 2 plan up wat wil b our movement...

ps: i had met acesuresh,chicha,charan,nix in 1st meet....can c some more members dis time....wl b fun

Enjoy~!


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Nov 10, 2007)

^^^ hmm... for me, exams r gonna start by dec last week...  
can we hold up a meet next saturday? u guys free?


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Nov 20, 2007)

ahh....guys, dont let the thread down....


----------



## acesuresh (Nov 26, 2007)

seems like every1 is bussssssssssssy


----------



## chicha (Nov 26, 2007)

how can we request for a sticky thread?
can we get this thread sticky?

infra-red-dude, chran you ppl i think can do the asking.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 27, 2007)

Difficult to get the thread sticky as even people from other cities will ask for sticky threads. So the best way is to bump this thread once a while.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 27, 2007)

^^ ANi is correct, we cannot have this thread sticky, we can bump this thread now and then , or add more content.


----------



## chicha (Nov 27, 2007)

i thought so.

so what are you guys doing?
dude i want to make a small documentary or something like that.
please suggest some nice topics. we could do this for our next meet.

what say you?


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 30, 2007)

guys

i need a help.

tell me some shop frm where i can get APC UPS, HItachi HDD ,XFX 8600GT for good price , near Shivaji Nagar.

or if in SP road, then tel its addrs. if its on main rd. itself, it wud be better


----------



## chicha (Nov 30, 2007)

^ wrong section buddy. 

anyways i am looking for alomst the same hardware.
my last exam is tom morning, it will be over by 12:30.
so i am going to SP road my self. i will be there by 14:00.
if you want we can do some hunting, my friend is going to come along he knows some places, MAY be we can get a nice deal. MAY be.

tom i am not sure if i will be home.
sunday i think most of the shops in SP are closed, we could meet on sat or on monday.

how long are you going to stay here anyway?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 30, 2007)

Good luck for your exams, Krishna  

BTW, remove your phone number here and PM him instead. Also most of the shops are open till afternoon on sundays, if I remember right. Its been quite sometime since I went to S.P.Road, but I remember going there on a Sunday morning.


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 30, 2007)

chicha said:
			
		

> ^ wrong section buddy.
> 
> anyways i am looking for alomst the same hardware.
> my last exam is tom morning, it will be over by 12:30.
> ...


 wow, but i'm not sure about the time.

coz first i've to see the dining tables & PC table, then when thats finalized, i can go for UPS, HDD, gfx. card.

if you hav a mobile no. PM me tat, coz that wud be more convinient, i'll call u wen i recharge my mob.


i'll have to start at about 4-5pm frm b'lore.


----------



## chicha (Dec 1, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> Good luck for your exams, Krishna
> 
> BTW, remove your phone number here and PM him instead. Also most of the shops are open till afternoon on sundays, if I remember right. Its been quite sometime since I went to S.P.Road, but I remember going there on a Sunday morning.


^ i knew that its not good to give the number here.
but then i thought its my land line number so it was no big deal.
anyway thank you.



18000 dude i do not have any mobile.
pm me yours i will keep in touch with you.
and you are buying all the furniture and then going back?


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 1, 2007)

well jus returned from b'lore.

as it took longer for the check-up(til 2pm), we went directly to "e-zone" & i bought APC UPS (ES 500) for 2.5k.

i also want a HomeTheatre, saw Sony 555k model with tower spkrs (19,390@ Sony World & 19,500 @ "E-zone").

suggest me some nice HT between 14-20k range.

this particular model has HDMI output, nice feature as it suits the TV (LG LCD -Time-shift), which also has this HDMI i/p.

well now i've dropped the plan to get gfx. card, as it wud b'com outdated soon, so now i've set my eyes on Core2Duo , which model falls under 5-6k?

i'll try to get the HDD & C2D on monday.


----------



## speedyguy (Dec 2, 2007)

frnds...this thread is diverting...i guess we wr wit our meeting plans...may b we can discus this even dat tm....my xms almost over,,,just an addon paper 2 go on 6th....wats on wit others

Enjoy~!


----------



## chicha (Dec 2, 2007)

speedyguy said:
			
		

> frnds...this thread is diverting...i guess we wr wit our meeting plans...may b we can discus this even dat tm....my xms almost over,,,just an addon paper 2 go on 6th....wats on wit others
> 
> Enjoy~!


buddy i am freee now.

lets meet.
what say you??

ird i hope you can make it this time.
nix, abi, suresh, where are you and the otheres.


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Dec 2, 2007)

oh...damn..our exams yet to start on Dec last week.... ending by jan 10th.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 2, 2007)

Busy with application submission till Dec.18th. I can make it after that  Actually Mehul is coming down to Bangalore tonight. If you guys can chalk up some plan then you can meet him.

I've already told him that it won't be possible for me. See if you guys can meet him.


----------



## acesuresh (Dec 12, 2007)

hi guys how is every one here!!!!!!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 13, 2007)

Guys last monday (or was it tuesday?) Mehul, Charan and Me had a small meet. It was at pizza hut in front of my college (MSRIT). The meet was actually unexpected. We 3 "busy guys" happened to be at the right place at the right time!


----------



## RCuber (Dec 13, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> Guys last monday (or was it tuesday?) Mehul, Charan and Me had a small meet. It was at pizza hut in front of my college (MSRIT). The meet was actually unexpected. We 3 "busy guys" happened to be at the right place at the right time!



Yea .. it was totally unexpected .... Two Linboys and one not so Lin boy


----------



## nix (Dec 13, 2007)

^^hey...howd you get the smiley below your name (on the left side of your post)?


----------



## ray|raven (Dec 13, 2007)

Custom user Title dude.Check you UserControl Panel.

Regards,
ray


----------



## chicha (Dec 13, 2007)

so ppl how are you all?
its been a long time we meet, any one intrested for a small meet, say sunday, ppl with exams, the meet can be for just for an hour or so.

what say you.
i am totally free. any day anytime.


----------



## abhi.eternal (Dec 13, 2007)

though i am from Shillong (*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=55582) but since i m staying in B'lore (indiranagar) right now, i thought i will just make an entry here. any meets coming up?


----------



## chicha (Dec 14, 2007)

one more digitian, good. where are the rest at?


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 24, 2007)

Merry Christmas Guys 


-------
1 small help.

can someone tell me which shop (sp rd, or any other) has *Intel Core 2 Duo E6420* in stock?

btw are processors availabe at "e-zone".

my x-mas gift-

 ppl frm Sony hav installed the HT at home, Tata Sky also installed.

only two more things left, 1- c2d & 2- gfx. card


----------



## sourav123 (Dec 24, 2007)

Hi,

I am also living in Bangalore (near Marathalli) for around 1.5 years. If there is a meet, I would be happy to join.


----------



## speedyguy (Dec 25, 2007)

merry Xmas to all b'lorians n digitians

Enjoy!


----------



## chicha (Dec 25, 2007)

marry chrismas to all of you here.....
so when are we meeting?


----------



## acesuresh (Jan 11, 2008)

chicha u can't MARRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## RCuber (Jan 11, 2008)

acesuresh said:


> chicha u can't MARRY CHRISTMAS


 what a comeback ace


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Jan 11, 2008)

lol....suresh, any chance of our meet anytime?


----------



## chicha (Jan 11, 2008)

sorry for the typo
but have you not heard "merry chrismas thari new year" ?
As is always i am ready for a meet any day any time any where.
 if all the exams are over why not this sunday?

time and place.(you say yours)

any time any place.


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Jan 11, 2008)

i am in.... for this Sunday
anytime, anyplace


----------



## speedyguy (Jan 12, 2008)

hey guys...happy new year 2 all of u n ur family...wish u all da best for the rest...of this year only....for other years, i wl be thr again....

last meet i met 6 ppl including acesuresh, abhi_10_20,nix,charan, chicha(christmas's spouse   )...so hoping 2 c some more ppl dis time

Enjoy~!

Regards,
ArYaN


----------



## sourav123 (Jan 12, 2008)

So,

The date is Sunday the 12th. Will someone suggest a time and venue.


----------



## chicha (Jan 12, 2008)

sunday is good for me. but suresh will not be able to come.

time say 14:00 place say MG road Spencers(near barton center)


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Jan 12, 2008)

Krishna, can it be in the evening?


----------



## chicha (Jan 12, 2008)

not a problem man.
say your time and place.
we will see where and when most ppl can come.


----------



## nvidia (Jan 19, 2008)

Hello all Bangaloreans in Digit forum

Sorry if i was tooooo late posting here.....


----------



## speedyguy (Jan 19, 2008)

ts neva too late fr nething....welcome 2 the group....i dunno was d meet on 12th sucesful....n is it still on.....i may b in if suits

Enjoy~!
ArYaN


----------



## nvidia (Jan 19, 2008)

^^12th of this month?


----------



## speedyguy (Jan 19, 2008)

i may b wrong but 12th is over i guess....

Enjoy~!


----------



## chicha (Jan 19, 2008)

i am busy tom and the next weekend. 
But i can make it on any weekday. any time after 14:00 Hrs.


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Feb 14, 2008)

bump.... thread had almost died  dug it from page 5. wat the hell are u guys doing?


----------



## chicha (Feb 14, 2008)

dude you know that i am free for any day any time.
lets make it this sunday?
time 12:00 at MG ROAD at lewis square?

even if there are 2-3 ppl we have to meet.
get in touch with ppl you know.


----------



## Asfaq (Feb 14, 2008)

Am in. 12pm MG Road, Lewis Square on 16th Feb it is (btw,where the heck is Lewis Square!!)


----------



## chicha (Feb 14, 2008)

its in BG actually. 
you can not miss it, its big. or you can ask any one there in BG where lewis square.

i am in, may be acesuresh will come too.


----------



## RCuber (Feb 15, 2008)

im in.  ..


----------



## abhi.eternal (Feb 15, 2008)

ok will come... but i don't know where is the place (can someone give exact location?) and how can i identify you or vice versa?!


----------



## chicha (Feb 15, 2008)

OK lewis square is on Brigade Road.
come to that place and ask any one on the road, better ask some shop.
you can not miss this. its very big 3 floors or some thing, its a big red building.

i will have a red color helmet over my head, not fully but partially.
bi_10_20 i know and i also know nix, speeyguy,charan and few others.


lets not change the time the place.


----------



## RCuber (Feb 15, 2008)

you are the only guy who stands apart  you are the tallest guy in the group


----------



## nvidia (Feb 15, 2008)

Can we meet sometime after March? Exams...  
Btw, Charan, you from B'lore?


----------



## chicha (Feb 15, 2008)

^ we can also meet after march, but then i will have exmas.

its ok if you can not make it this time.
there will be many more meets and you can join us then.

but if possible come on sunday, just for 3-4 hrs(including your commute)


----------



## RCuber (Feb 15, 2008)

nvidia8800 said:


> Btw, Charan, you from B'lore?


Yes..


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 15, 2008)

Asfaq said:


> Am in. 12pm MG Road, Lewis Square on 16th Feb it is (btw,where the heck is Lewis Square!!)


I prefer 17th feb instead. The rest will be the same. Sunday is better than Saturday.


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Feb 15, 2008)

i am in..... 16th or 17th, any newcomers, it wud be convenient if you cud pm  ur contact nos to anyone here..


----------



## chicha (Feb 15, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> I prefer 17th feb instead. The rest will be the same. Sunday is better than Saturday.



? the meet is on sunday.


----------



## Asfaq (Feb 16, 2008)

So we are meeting tomorrow then? Correct?


----------



## RCuber (Feb 16, 2008)

^^ I tried calling chicha but he has gone to college.. so I could not contact him, called abhi_10_20, he is ok with tmro. so let do the meet tmro. 17th, but im not sure about the time.


----------



## Asfaq (Feb 16, 2008)

erm.. right. So its tomorrow then at 12, MG Road, Lewis Square?


----------



## chicha (Feb 16, 2008)

sorry about that charan.
mum did tell me that some one called.
sorry

yes count me in.
tom sunday the 17th of feb at lewis square @ 12:00.


----------



## speedyguy (Jun 13, 2008)

guess the thread was lost....nehowz gettin it right back on track....i hv my papers over n m out of blr from 19th june - 16th july.....i guess graduates r done wit their papers n be wud b having frm 23-24th june i think....

so "dudes from bangalore" plz post ur possibilities for a meet ...ts been a while i suppose...

Enjoy~!
ArYaN


----------



## shambhavigupta (Jun 13, 2008)

Let start the net as soon as posible.


----------



## chicha (Jun 14, 2008)

finally back
thank speedygy.
anyways whats the plan?


----------



## RCuber (Jun 14, 2008)

hah.. its been long since I was in this thread  .. no plans of meeting cause I got lot of work .. no weekend holidays too  .. 
so whats happening guys?


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Jun 14, 2008)

^^^not even weekends charan? that's insane


----------



## chicha (Jun 14, 2008)

thats sad man. but the rest can meet. what say next weekend.


----------



## speedyguy (Jul 13, 2008)

wen s d next weekend plz 

Enjoy~!


----------



## RCuber (Jul 17, 2008)

So any meet this month? Im in a tight schedule .. but still if I can manage I will come for a meet .


----------



## zombie (Jul 18, 2008)

*Boys (and girls if any) lets decide on a place to meet. I have couple of ideas. If we can arrange for enough vehicles, we can go for a weekend outing to some places 100-150 km from bangalore. I can arrange for a Gypsy King and Pulsar 180. If more vehicles can be arranged then we can have a nice weekend getaway. I can arrange the logistics e.g. food, tents etc.

Another good option to raise adrenaline levels would be to slug it out at Yuyutsa. Enough of CS, lets play paint ball.

What say team ?*


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 18, 2008)

well... do you guys mind a somewhat obese 17 year old with a sore throat and poor jokes ?


----------



## RCuber (Feb 12, 2009)

wassup guys!! .. been too busy with work ... cant catchup with the forum .. any ways, what are you guys doing now a days .. I work in a company which is located near Banashankari BDA complex.. I would like to meet a few of you guys in the week end if possible.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 12, 2009)

Charan said:


> wassup guys!! .. been too busy with work ... cant catchup with the forum .. any ways, what are you guys doing now a days .. I work in a company which is located near Banashankari BDA complex.. I would like to meet a few of you guys in the week end if possible.


Me me me.. I live near Banshankari BDA complex


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 12, 2009)

^^ I thought you are in USA ??? 

Anyway, I am all in for this meet if it happens after June. July would be PERFECT for me.


----------



## Asfaq (Feb 12, 2009)

Hey Charan! am with Pinstorm now, we are a pay-for-performance Digital Advertising MNC based out of Mumbai


----------



## Baker (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi guys...

am looking for a good gym in bangalore...
nearby indiranagar is prefered....
please suggest me a reasonable GYM nearby indiranagar


----------



## RCuber (Feb 12, 2009)

infra_red_dude said:


> Me me me.. I live near Banshankari BDA complex


Yea.. you wish ..


----------



## Baker (Feb 12, 2009)

deepak_cucek said:


> Hi guys...
> 
> am looking for a good gym in bangalore...
> nearby indiranagar is prefered....
> please suggest me a reasonable GYM nearby indiranagar


 
^^^ any one


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 13, 2009)

Charan said:


> Yea.. you wish ..


Hehe... yeah.. wish I was in Bengaluru


----------



## speedyguy (Feb 13, 2009)

chicha said:


> OK lewis square is on Brigade Road.
> come to that place and ask any one on the road, better ask some shop.
> you can not miss this. its very big 3 floors or some thing, its a big red building.
> 
> ...



ehem! sry for late realisation but its speedyguy.......not speeyguy

well i can b in if on weekend.... 

Enjoy~!


----------



## RCuber (Dec 21, 2009)

Mega BUMP!!! Have all you guys runaway from Bengalooru? One guy is in Hyderabad, and other in US Of A, this guy must be free cause he just completed his Masters  Guess who!! 

Any way wassup guys?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 21, 2009)

Still alive...
The guy who just completed his masters has not returned back has he ?

---------- Post added at 05:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:39 PM ----------

Still alive...
The guy who just completed his masters has not returned back has he ?


----------



## desiibond (Dec 21, 2009)

what to do guys, last time I invited for meet, the response was mediocre and had to call it off.


----------



## Faun (Dec 22, 2009)

I am in bangalore too. How about this weekend. 

PS: I am a noob in Bangalore living in BTM 2.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 23, 2009)

Charan said:


> Mega BUMP!!! Have all you guys runaway from Bengalooru? One guy is in Hyderabad, and other in US Of A, this guy must be free cause he just completed his Masters  Guess who!!
> 
> Any way wassup guys?



I'm game for the meet-up if somebody sponsors the tickets


----------



## chicha (Dec 23, 2009)

o boy, i am in for the meet as well, any time this weekend. 26th or 27th. is that ok with anyone? 26th morning i will be a little busy. so from evening i am free. 27th full free


----------



## desiibond (Dec 23, 2009)

am ready too any time this 3 day break. Just tweet me the place and time to twitter.com/desiibond and I will be there.

@Kanjar. your locality is very near to mine. I live in BTM 1st stage Tavarekere.


----------



## Faun (Dec 24, 2009)

I will find some time after my training 

@ desiibond
I hav found a pg opposite to icici bank atm in BTM 1st stage.


----------



## desiibond (Dec 24, 2009)

is that near that Tavarekere bus stop (tree)


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 24, 2009)

^ when will be our meet up? Aren't you going to Tenali any time soon???

If you are going, then buzz me. We will have a quick chat and Can take care of debt.


----------



## desiibond (Dec 24, 2009)

^^I have to go to Tirumala. Once the agitations are over, will be coming there


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 24, 2009)

hell ya. Now we are talking.

Agitations in Tirupati are over by the way. So, are Started in telangana. You can come now. Can i accompany you to tirumala?


----------



## desiibond (Dec 24, 2009)

hehe. already have plans for this week. anyways, will be most probably coming in first week of January.


----------



## Faun (Dec 26, 2009)

Where can I find good electronic/gadgets/computer peripherals in Bangalore. Kindly tell me the name of place and landmark. Thanks.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 26, 2009)

kanjar said:


> Where can I find good electronic/gadgets/computer peripherals in Bangalore. Kindly tell me the name of place and landmark. Thanks.



SP Road, if i'm not wrong, is the place...

b/w, have you already reached b'lore?
From when is ur trg. going to start?


----------



## Faun (Dec 27, 2009)

^^yeah.

I am in Bangalore (BTM). Training will start from 29th Dec. Thanks for the info.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 11, 2012)

Mega Bump.. 

Whats going on Dudes!!!

BTW .. any one staying near Whitefield area? I work in a company located inside SJR i Park


----------



## RCuber (Oct 3, 2012)

Attendance Please....


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 4, 2012)

.


----------



## Thor (Oct 4, 2012)

Am working near Whitefield and staying at Kundalahalli Colony....


----------



## RCuber (Oct 4, 2012)

^^ Which location in Whitefield ? check post 603


----------



## Thor (Oct 4, 2012)

I am working from ITPL m8.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 4, 2012)

^^ Close enough


----------



## speedyguy (Oct 5, 2012)

Hello Bangalore


----------



## RCuber (Dec 26, 2012)

Hump de Bump

Who is up for a TDF Bangalore meet?


----------



## theserpent (Dec 26, 2012)

*remove the B and make it M-Mangalore meet? I guess only 2-3 members are from In and around Mangloare-Me,Sukesh and vignesh


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 26, 2012)

RCuber said:


> Hump de Bump
> 
> Who is up for a TDF Bangalore meet?



How many members are here from there?


----------



## RCuber (Dec 26, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> How many members are here from there?



well there is me, s180000000000rpm, eggman, ico, Gigacore. and hmmm.. attendance please.

EDIT: speedyguy , Thor, need to look up other list


----------



## Thor (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi guys... 
Belated merry xmas folks... 

I am back in kolkata for few days... 
Be back in Bangalore after 29th.... 

Would love to meet up....


----------



## RCuber (Dec 26, 2012)

take some inspiration from this thread  

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/166801-idea-tdf-kolkata-meet-2012-a-3.html


----------



## amruth kiran (Dec 28, 2012)

HEY!!!!
 iam from bangalore too... yelahanka.. towards the international airport..
any one know about the national market crysis?? i mean no more "cheap" games
where "cheap" = "pirated"


----------



## furious_gamer (Dec 29, 2012)

I am in Bangalore for past 2 years (How come i missed this thread )

I am in IndhraNagar...


----------



## amruth kiran (Dec 30, 2012)

only 2 years?? 
 this is my 10th year...


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 1, 2013)

hi all m from bangalore too just joined TDF about ~ 2 months (better late than never)...........
i m staying in koramangala for like 5 months now....
currently this is my second year in bangalore......


----------



## RCuber (Jan 1, 2013)

^^ I work near Koramangala.. close to forum mall


----------



## Thor (Jan 1, 2013)

New Year greetings folks... 
Hope you all had a blast..


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 1, 2013)

RCuber said:


> ^^ I work near Koramangala.. close to forum mall



Well, then I may have seen you many times.


----------



## RCuber (Jan 1, 2013)

^^ Huh


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 2, 2013)

^^ He is an Stalker and he can identify people from TDF by the way they walk...


----------



## RCuber (Jan 2, 2013)

^^ OMG OMG!!! I thought he only stalked in games.. 

unless he is the juice store vendor or working in the restaurant I have lunch daily, I would doubt he would be able to identify me 

Only a hand full of TDF members have met me personally. 

so who is up for the next Bangalore Meet?


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 2, 2013)

I have met with few desiibond, and a couple of members from TE. I want to meet NVIDIAGeek especially. So whats the plan?


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jan 2, 2013)

looks like i should meet up with few gamers here.. I work in whitefield too.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 2, 2013)

^^ I am staying near KR Puram..


----------



## RCuber (Jan 2, 2013)

I used to work in Whitefield area, now temporarily shifted to Koramangala office 

EDIT: Why are earth are you guys not responding for a TDF meet? should I create a new thread or what?


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jan 2, 2013)

RCuber said:


> I used to work in Whitefield area, now temporarily shifted to Koramangala office
> 
> EDIT: Why are earth are you guys not responding for a TDF meet? should I create a new thread or what?




Feel free to post the right links to join the meet (with dates and place) to help this lazy bum here


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 2, 2013)

RCuber said:


> I used to work in Whitefield area, now temporarily shifted to Koramangala office
> 
> EDIT: Why are earth are you guys not responding for a TDF meet? should I create a new thread or what?



When can we meet? Decide the place and time and post here.....


----------



## RCuber (Jan 2, 2013)

next week 12th at Forum Mall (Koramangala) or Mantri Mall (Malleshwaram) ?


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 2, 2013)

If Forum Mall i am in, what time?


----------



## RCuber (Jan 2, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> If Forum Mall i am in, what time?



4PM or later ?


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 2, 2013)

How about morning?


----------



## RCuber (Jan 2, 2013)

^^eyesore in the morning.. eyecandy in the evening!!


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 2, 2013)

^^ lol. Isn't this supposed to be some tech meet?


----------



## theserpent (Jan 2, 2013)

Dam wish Mangalore and bangalore.. were one city


----------



## speedyguy (Jan 3, 2013)

My last TDF Bangalore meet was some 5 years ago at MG Road. Would love to see any of them again. My probability is less though as I'm leaving for outstation on 11th. 

PS: Hey, just came across while running back. These are the threads when we actually met. Might inspire you(look for a pic @post #471)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/54631-dudes-bangalore-16.html

Enjoy~!


----------



## RCuber (Jan 3, 2013)

Speedyguy..  What if we set an earlier date?


----------



## speedyguy (Jan 3, 2013)

Not at the cost of loosing others who might have issues with the earlier dates. Else, I'm in. (Eg. Sunday)


----------



## amruth kiran (Jan 3, 2013)

so you guys have met only once??


----------



## RCuber (Jan 3, 2013)

I think I had total of three meetings, one in MG Road with 5 guys, Mehul Ved & Anirudh(Infra_Lal_Dude), two weeks ago I met another TDF member at forum mall, cannot remember his name or ID  .  I do contact Gigacore and Din(Dinakar Uncle) over phone.


----------



## ico (Jan 3, 2013)

I met Charan last week @ Forum. 

Will be busy this week and the week next because of exams. Then going back to home immediately after exam ends. After 27th I can meet at any day and any time.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 3, 2013)

@ico
You were in Delhi or Mumbai few months ago. Isn't it?


----------



## speedyguy (Jan 4, 2013)

@amruth kiran: if you're asking me, then no. We met once more after that @ forum mall, koramangala. That time we went to a movie.

Enjoy~!


----------



## amruth kiran (Jan 4, 2013)

oh okay i had to eat my words then.. you guys do meet. hopefully i'll meet you guys too..


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hohoho.. nice to see this bumped. Malls are boring


----------



## RCuber (Jan 5, 2013)

^^ Foodcourt ain't


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi there
sorry for intrusion, do u guys know any good shops to buy computer parts in sp road
please pm me the shops name..


----------



## webgenius (Jan 7, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> Hi there
> sorry for intrusion, do u guys know any good shops to buy computer parts in sp road
> please pm me the shops name..



Visit Ankit Infotech in SP Road. It's reliable compared to other shops there that might sell fake products. Also the guy there is pretty knowledgeable and suggests alternatives.

If you visit SP road from town hall direction, you'll see this shop in the left side. This is the 6th or 7th shop in SP road.


----------



## speedyguy (Jan 7, 2013)

@gta0gagan : if you don't mind coming to koramangala you can try Multiple Computech. I have got acquanted to them since my recent couple of purchases. So far I'm satisfied with their service.

@abhi_10_20 : as I remember, we have met once. Am I correct?

Enjoy~!


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 7, 2013)

speedyguy said:


> @gta0gagan : if you don't mind coming to koramangala you can try Multiple Computech. I have got acquanted to them since my recent couple of purchases. So far I'm satisfied with their service.
> 
> @abhi_10_20 : as I remember, we have met once. Am I correct?
> 
> Enjoy~!



Exact Location and landmark. Cause koramangala is too big to find anything easily..


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 8, 2013)

if u can please mark it in google map and send me the link.....


----------



## speedyguy (Jan 8, 2013)

its in the 5th block. I forgot the road name. The one that comes down from the Forum Mall (Koramangala side). If you're coming down from Forum mall, you will find it on the right side, partially underground shop. Landmark to look for is Oriental bank of commerce. As I remember, after Airtel office.

Enjoy~!


----------



## darkrider99 (Jan 14, 2013)

Is the TDF meet still on ?


----------



## RCuber (Jan 14, 2013)

^^ it just died  ... need correct planing


----------



## Vyom (Jan 14, 2013)

Sorry, but I had to post this:
Forum Mall sounds like the perfect place people from TD "Forum" should meet up! 

Anyway, I wish I could meet in Bangalore. Since I am in Delhi!


----------



## CarlonSamuels (Jan 14, 2013)

Can we meet somewhere in April-May when nobody will have exams
We could all go for some movie or go to some gaming centre


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 15, 2013)

hmmm do u guys know each other???


----------



## ico (Jan 15, 2013)

^ Some do. Some don't.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 15, 2013)

what about the one who don't???


----------



## RCuber (Jan 15, 2013)

^^ they stick to the forum


----------



## Sarath (Jan 16, 2013)

Everyone from Bangalore, come over here > *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/168969-bangalore-meet-jan-feb-mar-2013-edition.html


----------



## d3p (Jan 16, 2013)

RCuber said:


> ^^ they stick to the forum



Dude, where exactly you work ??

I do work opposite to Forum.


----------



## RCuber (Jan 16, 2013)

^^ ygpm


----------



## d3p (Jan 16, 2013)

Replied...


----------



## RCuber (Jan 26, 2013)

Had a meeting with Ex-TDF guys GX, Gigacore and desibond today.. 

for pics or didn't happen 



Me, Desi Bond(Amarendra), Gx (Saurav), Gigacore(Santosh)

Edit: order fixed.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 26, 2013)

^You've become healthy


----------



## Faun (Jan 26, 2013)

It was a 13 minute ride in metro, amirite ?


----------



## RCuber (Jan 26, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^You've become healthy


hmm 



Faun said:


> It was a 13 minute ride in metro, amirite ?


kinda.. I almost fell asleep standing


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 27, 2013)

idk y but i have never travelled in bangalore metro....


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 28, 2013)

RCuber said:


> Had a meeting with Ex-TDF guys GX, Gigacore and desibond today..
> 
> for pics or didn't happen
> View attachment 8644
> ...



you are the lean guy? BTW I already met desiibond when i was staying in BTM, that is before he got married.


----------



## RCuber (Jan 28, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> you are the lean guy? BTW I already met desiibond when i was staying in BTM, that is before he got married.



oops, i didn't see i messed up. I'm the one holding the bar, left/ light cream shirt.
The lean guy is santosh aka Gigacore


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 28, 2013)

^^ Oh, so you are the healthy guy. OK. So where you guys went? MG Road?


----------



## RCuber (Jan 28, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Oh, so you are the healthy guy. OK. So where you guys went? MG Road?



we decided that we would meet at brigade road. Giga was first on the scene, I was second and desibond was third. we waited till saurav joined us near Pizza Hut. we met at 3 PM. Saurav was staying in a hotel in Brigade road. Then we went to Meghana Restaurant and had some Biryani. then had a metro ride to and fro to byappanahalli <--> mg road.got down and we were hungry again , so went to krispy kreme, but it was packed.. we went to costa instead, ordered some coffee (my latte was horrible) spent around 1hr there and then departed.. me and giga left for the day and I dropped him to majestic bus stand. the other two went to checkout Lumia 620. 

I came to the conclusion that desibond and I can speak and listen to. Gigacore wont talk at all  , and gx wont shut up.. I told  him that and he said and I quote "I Know"


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 28, 2013)

^^ It looks tech-dinner to me. 

You could have gone to any electronics shops and inquire about mobile, so you can have fun by listening to sales guys telling you some interesting facts about the product which we never heard.


----------



## RCuber (Jan 28, 2013)

^^ he is coming back to Bangalore in may 

EDIT: I think we could manage a mad troll in some shops  .. go around brigade road and make life difficult for those sales men  by trolling.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 28, 2013)

^^ Yep, it will be fun.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jan 29, 2013)

I've been ragged by seniors so much time that I'm afraid to post here too. Any higher sem student here?


----------



## speedyguy (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh! The meet was alive. OMG! People already met. Good going guys. 

Enjoy~!


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 30, 2013)

Harsh Pranami said:


> I've been ragged by seniors so much time that I'm afraid to post here too. Any higher sem student here?



which college?


----------



## RCuber (Jan 30, 2013)

speedyguy said:


> oh! The meet was alive. Omg! People already met. Good going guys.
> 
> enjoy~!



who are you?? 

BTW.. we should have proper and well planed meet. my meeting with the guys other days was rushed and unsatisfactory ..


----------



## speedyguy (Jan 30, 2013)

Not your fault. I sneak in at certain intervals so not a regular customer here 

Hope I'm in for the next one. Planning with many people does take up a lot. Every one would have different constraints. Lets see. 

Enjoy~!


----------



## RCuber (Jan 30, 2013)

^^ You are in Koramangala??? and which location do you work ? if possible we can meet tomorrow 

@d3p: you in for a quick meet tomorrow at forum mall @lunch time ? 

From next week (4th Feb) I am moving to Whitefield office and wont be working in Koramangala area. my work timing/location will prevent me from social activities during weekdays


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 30, 2013)

there is going to be an airshow in yelahanka we can meet there....


----------



## speedyguy (Jan 30, 2013)

@RCuber: Yes I stay in Koramangala 1st block (near wipro park). My work location is MG Road.

How about a meet this weekend. So we both are assumed to be free and some others nearby may join us as well. It can still be a short meet if people are all staying nearby so they can continue with their weekend plans 

Enjoy~!


----------



## RCuber (Jan 30, 2013)

^^ well atleast 3-4 hrs minimum is required to to qualify as a successful meet  

i'm busy this weekend so wont be able to meet. As I work near forum mall and many stay near that area I thought we could have a quick meet during office lunch break .

Anyway check this thread *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/168969-bangalore-meet-jan-feb-mar-2013-edition.html


----------



## speedyguy (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh! Lunch would be difficult as I don't work here. I came back only at eve. 

Enjoy~!


----------



## RCuber (Jan 30, 2013)

okay then.. we shall discuss this in the other thread


----------



## d3p (Jan 31, 2013)

RCuber said:


> @d3p: you in for a quick meet tomorrow at forum mall @lunch time ?


 Sure dude.... Call u up around 12:00


----------



## RCuber (Jan 31, 2013)

^^ wokay 

okay.. finally met d3p .. I think I ate his head too much  ..


----------



## d3p (Feb 1, 2013)

RCuber said:


> ^^ wokay
> 
> okay.. finally met d3p .. I think I ate his head too much  ..




Lol...no. U didn't. Thing is, i was going to watch in PVR & show was scheduled at 18:15, otherwise we could have spent some more time eating something else.


----------



## RCuber (Feb 1, 2013)

d3p said:


> Lol...no. U didn't. Thing is, i was going to watch in PVR & show was scheduled at 18:15, otherwise we could have spent some more time eating something else.



Lol one more thing.. I disable the avatars in settings, and only once i saw your avatar and thought it was you.


----------



## darkrider99 (Feb 15, 2013)

Why don we guys open a community in google+ or fb and catch up there ? its much easier. i prefer google+


----------



## RCuber (Feb 15, 2013)

^^ I wouldn't prefer that...


----------



## desiibond (Feb 15, 2013)

consider me in for a G+ video hangout


----------



## darkrider99 (Feb 15, 2013)

so can someone do that and post a link here ? i cant coz i do not know your names and all. any one familiar can do it.


----------



## ico (Feb 15, 2013)

okay, I didn't mention here... but I met d3p.  

We also went to SP Road.


----------



## desiibond (Feb 16, 2013)

ico said:


> okay, I didn't mention here... but I met d3p.
> 
> We also went to SP Road.



where are you staying. my house is in Bommanahalli and is 20 minutes away from PES.


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 16, 2013)

put me in for G+


----------



## d3p (Mar 14, 2013)

ico said:


> okay, I didn't mention here... but I met d3p.
> 
> We also went to SP Road.



Not only went to SP Road, you got ur PC & assembled too..


----------



## darkrider99 (Mar 27, 2013)

Does anybody have idea about "GAMES" in Manthri Mall Malleswaram. Its a retail shop for video games. has anyone been there ?


----------



## RCuber (Mar 27, 2013)

darkrider99 said:


> Does anybody have idea about "GAMES" in Manthri Mall Malleswaram. Its a retail shop for video games. has anyone been there ?



its "The Games Shop" , I have been there couple of times.


----------



## Anorion (May 4, 2013)

That shower was a lil heavy 


From  blore  not in blore too much


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 18, 2013)

BTW I'm in Bangalore. Will leave on 20th. Staying in Koramangala(block 8)


----------



## Gollum (Jun 18, 2013)

kinda close to my place, Indiranagar


----------



## d3p (Jun 18, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> BTW I'm in Bangalore. Will leave on 20th. Staying in Koramangala(block 8)



Where in 8th Block ?? Near Koramangala Police Station or Passport Office ??


----------



## RCuber (Apr 24, 2014)

Mega Bump, 

anyone up for a meet next month?


----------



## speedyguy (Apr 30, 2014)

Yea been long.


----------



## RCuber (May 8, 2014)

Bump :/


----------



## Superayush (May 8, 2014)

Lol I am not from Bangalore but would be much interested in mp matches be it RTS or any other common one (like CS)


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 8, 2014)

RCuber said:


> Bump :/


can come ask debasis also..........


----------



## RCuber (May 8, 2014)

^^ Tried calling him a few days ago, he didn't pickup the call.


----------



## ssb1551 (May 16, 2014)

Anybody here likes bowling?? We can meet up for bowling.


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 23, 2014)

tdf bangalore meet on 31.5.2014 at League of Extraordinary Gamers (where logitech tournament is being hosted)..........


----------



## RCuber (May 23, 2014)

I'm in..


----------



## Gollum (May 23, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> tdf bangalore meet on 31.5.2014 at League of Extraordinary Gamers (where logitech tournament is being hosted)..........



venue ?


----------



## rakesh_ic (May 23, 2014)

Gollum said:


> venue ?



sighhh


----------



## Gollum (May 23, 2014)

rakesh_ic said:


> sighhh



ok googled it. This place is 3 minutes from my house on bike. I can walk to this place lol


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 23, 2014)

Gollum said:


> ok googled it. This place is 3 minutes from my house on bike. I can walk to this place lol



its like 10 minutes walk from my home........where u live in domlur?


----------



## Gollum (May 23, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> its like 10 minutes walk from my home........where u live in domlur?



I live near CMH road, near the Glenands Pet shop


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 23, 2014)

Gollum said:


> I live near CMH road, near the Glenands Pet shop



have u seen defence complex or sai baba mandir?


----------



## Gollum (May 23, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> have u seen defence complex or sai baba mandir?



I would have passed by that area many times but I am very bad in things like these. Anyway we can meetup at that place on the day


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 23, 2014)

Nvm found u ...

You live like 2kms from ma place...


----------



## ssb1551 (May 23, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> tdf bangalore meet on 31.5.2014 at League of Extraordinary Gamers (where logitech tournament is being hosted)..........



Count me in!!Unless my manager comes up with some weird team outing plan!


----------



## RCuber (May 24, 2014)

ssb1551 said:


> Count me in!!Unless my manager comes up with some weird team *outing plan*!



Outing Plan!!! :/ . I thought you were going to say "work at weekend"


----------



## rakesh_ic (May 24, 2014)

I stay in whitefield and I can join you guys. BTW, someone tell me the timings. I dont care about the tourney, I only wanted to meet atleast few of u


----------



## Gollum (May 24, 2014)

rakesh_ic said:


> I stay in whitefield and I can join you guys. BTW, someone tell me the timings. I dont care about the tourney, I only wanted to meet atleast few of u



I can come at any time


----------



## RCuber (May 30, 2014)

Bump, 
How many are coming to the meet tomorrow? 
Me and [MENTION=88371]d3p[/MENTION] confirmed.  [MENTION=149723]gta0gagan[/MENTION] , how about you? 

Place : League of Extraordinary Gamers


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 30, 2014)

i am in..........

- - - Updated - - -

btw its great place , when you guys will come you will find how great it is.........

they even brought a dj this time.........


----------



## RCuber (May 30, 2014)

What time is the event?


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 30, 2014)

I am not from Banglore but I saw the pictures from Google Map of the place of event , and I would say ... CM 690 II , CM690 II Everywhere


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 30, 2014)

RCuber said:


> What time is the event?



from morning 9 o clock i will come at evening though at around 7 30 pm...........

- - - Updated - - -



rajatGod512 said:


> I am not from Banglore but I saw the pictures from Google Map of the place of event , and I would say ... CM 690 II , CM690 II Everywhere



didn't see ps4 ps4 everywhere???


----------



## Gollum (May 30, 2014)

I am coming to troll you guys


----------



## RCuber (May 30, 2014)

7.30 will be too late for me , will try at 4. will check with  [MENTION=88371]d3p[/MENTION]

- - - Updated - - -

EDIT: Will be coming at 11/11:30 AM , d3p will be there before that.


----------



## Gollum (May 30, 2014)

Hey how do I recognize you guys?
I can't go around asking people, Hey are you rcuber/d3p/gtagagan. That would sound really funny lol.
BTW I will be coming there with ssb155


Spoiler



he recently shaved his head so its easier to spot a firangi with a shaved head

PS: gollum is racist


----------



## RCuber (May 30, 2014)

^^ I too have a shaved head  , PM me your Phone number

- - - Updated - - -

LOL --> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/54631-dudes-bangalore-10.html#post632795


----------



## powerhoney (May 31, 2014)

Hey, dudes!!! Do post some pics!!! 

- - - Updated - - -

Hope the rendezvous of you dudes from Bangalore wasn't sent for a toss due to the surprise downtime!!!
 [MENTION=1]Raaabo[/MENTION], Bad timing, mate!!!


----------



## d3p (May 31, 2014)

RCuber said:


> Bump,
> How many are coming to the meet tomorrow?
> Me and [MENTION=88371]d3p[/MENTION] confirmed.  [MENTION=149723]gta0gagan[/MENTION] , how about you?
> 
> Place : League of Extraordinary Gamers



See you all @ LOEG.

- - - Updated - - -

RCuber from this d3p's account, where are you guys?


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 31, 2014)

fck I couldn't access the tdf... And now its already over ...


----------



## Gollum (May 31, 2014)

I'm still at home.
Just woke up...haven't had anything to eat as well


----------



## Manju.s (May 31, 2014)

Hi all,

Even i'm from Bangalore...


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 31, 2014)

Ok meet was kinda success me rcuber and d3p was there...


----------



## snap (May 31, 2014)

Pics


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 31, 2014)

snap said:


> Pics



couldn't take pics it was hell crowded there filled with gamers................


----------



## RCuber (May 31, 2014)

I took three snaps, You have to guess what they are, [MENTION=88371]d3p[/MENTION] knows the full config.  


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/hsb9mXK.jpg
*i.imgur.com/W1lCXu1.jpg

CS:GO
*i.imgur.com/QnUTVLL.jpg



PS: We did not take any picture of ourselves :/


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 31, 2014)

i haven't opened it i guess tomo i will go and bother them...............


----------



## d3p (May 31, 2014)

RCuber said:


> I took three snaps, You have to guess what they are, [MENTION=88371]d3p[/MENTION] knows the full config.
> 
> PS: We did not take any picture of ourselves :/



All i cared about was those Sick GTX Titan's in SLI, Those Effing Dominator 64GB Platinum Memories & on top the Cabinet......

*i.imgur.com/W1lCXu1.jpg


----------



## powerhoney (May 31, 2014)

No personal photos!!! Bummer!!!


----------



## RCuber (May 31, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> No personal photos!!! Bummer!!!



Privacy Concerns, that's all


----------



## powerhoney (May 31, 2014)

RCuber said:


> Privacy Concerns, that's all



He he... Am just kidding!!!  
Not a stalker, you know!!!


----------



## Gollum (Jun 1, 2014)

d3p said:


> All i cared about was those Sick GTX Titan's in SLI, Those Effing Dominator 64GB Platinum Memories & on top the Cabinet......
> 
> *i.imgur.com/W1lCXu1.jpg



*img3.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20120510103940/invasorzim/es/images/8/88/Mother-of-god-template.jpg


----------



## d3p (Jun 2, 2014)

More info about the config can be found here.

*www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.180760752124156.1073741837.149334158600149&type=1


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 2, 2014)

What do you say guys one more time at same place ....
this time some games...


----------



## d3p (Jun 2, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> What do you say guys one more time at same place ....
> this time some games...



How & with whom will you play ?? 

RCuber & CS GO ??

Me & DOTA ??

:greyface:


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 2, 2014)

[MENTION=85950]Gollum[/MENTION] what is ur net connection brand and plan man i am living in same locality and need a good connection airtel is damn expensive any other you can suggest that maybe available there..........


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jun 2, 2014)

I had a backstab on saturday. Got a call from onsite counterpart and I had to be in office. 

Couldnt make it... sighh


----------



## ssb1551 (Jun 2, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> [MENTION=85950]Gollum[/MENTION] what is ur net connection brand and plan man i am living in same locality and need a good connection airtel is damn expensive any other you can suggest that maybe available there..........



I know *Gollum* is supposed to answer but we both have the same plan . Its from ACT Broadband. 2mbps connection with 30GB of FUP after which the speed drops to 512 kbps. We pay 950 bucks every month for the plan. Just to be clear its 950 each!!


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 2, 2014)

ssb1551 said:


> I know *Gollum* is supposed to answer but we both have the same plan . Its from ACT Broadband. 2mbps connection with 30GB of FUP after which the speed drops to 512 kbps. We pay 950 bucks every month for the plan. Just to be clear its 950 each!!



well i needed like 2mbps after fup or no fup at all............


----------



## ssb1551 (Jun 2, 2014)

^^ Well I need that kinda plan too but wishes are wishes!!


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jun 2, 2014)

ssb1551 said:


> ^^ Well I need that kinda plan too but wishes are wishes!!



2mbps?? really?? isnt it 15mbps? I mean I am using a 25mbps connection for 1350 with 60GB FUP limit. :S


----------



## Gollum (Jun 2, 2014)

rakesh_ic said:


> 2mbps?? really?? isnt it 15mbps? I mean I am using a 25mbps connection for 1350 with 60GB FUP limit. :S



Well that is a little too expensive


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jun 2, 2014)

Gollum said:


> Well that is a little too expensive


But I was paying 1050 for a 15mbps before changing to this last month  just check again with ACT or thier portal if your connections are old. Or are they not giving these in your area (which is highly unlikely as they use optical cables and they shouldnt be having a B/W issue)?


----------



## aaruni (Jul 13, 2014)

wow, so many people from BLR. Just subscribing to this thread for now.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 13, 2014)

[MENTION=26711]ico[/MENTION] join this thread guys,  time for another meetup do bring your HDD with pirated games to share people i know of who can come [MENTION=85950]Gollum[/MENTION] @d3p [MENTION=2132]RCuber[/MENTION] @Aaruni


----------



## RCuber (Jul 13, 2014)

cant meet for another 1-2 months, broken wrists


----------



## amruth kiran (Jul 14, 2014)

I wonder how


----------



## RCuber (Jul 14, 2014)

^^ offtopic thread


----------



## Anorion (Jul 14, 2014)

I'll be in blore for a year 4th Aug onwards... looking forward to meets.


----------



## ravi847 (Jul 14, 2014)

Me too... guys I am coming to Bangalore on 1st August. ..I am doing my engineering there
Will also buy my rig then 
Guys please share all the p****** content with me too..


----------



## Anorion (Jul 14, 2014)

ow no piracy discussion pls its against rules.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 14, 2014)

Llolz...


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 14, 2014)

RCuber said:


> cant meet for another 1-2 months, broken wrists



wth , how???


----------



## Gollum (Jul 14, 2014)

yeah, lets meet up at a common place. i suggest wearing a t-shirt with your avatar drawn on it.


----------



## amruth kiran (Jul 14, 2014)

You guys met before? No pics?
Its odd to meet complete strangers but still know a lot about them.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 14, 2014)

Gollum said:


> yeah, lets meet up at a common place. i suggest wearing a t-shirt with your avatar drawn on it.



avatar in t shirt some one tells me that you already have it..........
any way i suggest LXG at indiranagar...............

- - - Updated - - -

5 members are close to that place.............

- - - Updated - - -



amruth kiran said:


> You guys met before? No pics?
> Its odd to meet complete strangers but still know a lot about them.


no pics of us because off privacy concerns, there are stalkers here, but this time i am planning to take group pics and post it here if many people come................we might as well go to visit RCuber place also.........

- - - Updated - - -

@mods [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION] plz update the first post to list of members from bangalore , we will update that post with all the latest events..............


----------



## Anorion (Jul 14, 2014)

haha been "stalking" you guys since long time already seen pics lol
think there was one posted where you guys met in metro?


----------



## d3p (Jul 14, 2014)

RCuber said:


> cant meet for another 1-2 months, broken wrists



Good to see you posting. #recovery4real


----------



## amruth kiran (Jul 14, 2014)

Well at least am happy you guys meet at least. . bengaluru4ever!


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 14, 2014)

Anorion said:


> haha been "stalking" you guys since long time already seen pics lol
> think there was one posted where you guys met in metro?



plz update the first post with name of bangalore members i think op is not using his account anymore............


----------



## Gollum (Jul 15, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> plz update the first post with name of bangalore members i think op is not using his account anymore............



Yeah add me too


----------



## ssb1551 (Jul 15, 2014)

Add me too!!


----------



## Anorion (Jul 15, 2014)

gimme the details


----------



## RCuber (Jul 15, 2014)

Anorion said:


> gimme the details


M/16/Ind


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 15, 2014)

RCuber said:


> M/16/Ind



if you are 16 then i am bill gates..........

- - - Updated - - -



Anorion said:


> gimme the details



ok here is mine gta0gagan Age: (not telling)(assume it as 31) locality : indiranagar


----------



## aaruni (Jul 15, 2014)

Add me too.

M/<none of your concern>.
Locality : HAL 3rd Stage


----------



## Gollum (Jul 16, 2014)

M/57/Indiranagar


----------



## aniket.cain (Jul 16, 2014)

Add me too plz. I moved to Bangalore a couple of months ago.  
M/27/C. V. Raman Nagar


----------



## Anorion (Jul 17, 2014)

oh, everyone so far is from near Indiranagar. familiar with stretch from KFC till Croma. It's a tiny city anyway  gonna be at Bomanhalli

amruth kiran
ssb1551 
RCuber : m/16/Indiranagar
gta0gagan : m/31/Indiranagar
Gollum : m/57/Indiranagar
aniket.cain : m/27/Raman Nagar
aaruni : m/HAL 3rd Stage


----------



## RCuber (Jul 17, 2014)

correction, location: Vidyaranyapura 32 yrs 

work place HSR Layout


----------



## amruth kiran (Jul 17, 2014)

Me too!
Amruth kiran: m/20/yelahanka


----------



## Gollum (Jul 17, 2014)

Anorion said:


> oh, everyone so far is from near Indiranagar. familiar with stretch from KFC till Croma. It's a tiny city anyway  gonna be at Bomanhalli
> 
> amruth kiran
> ssb1551
> ...


there are 2 stretches from kfc to croma.
you must say kfc cmh road to croma koramangala


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 17, 2014)

RCuber said:


> correction, location: Vidyaranyapura 32 yrs
> 
> work place HSR Layout



location indiranagar 31 years old

- - - Updated - - -



amruth kiran said:


> Well at least am happy you guys meet at least. . bengaluru4ever!



tell ur place of stay for updation..........

- - - Updated - - -



ssb1551 said:


> Add me too!!



tell location.......

- - - Updated - - -



Gollum said:


> there are 2 stretches from kfc to croma.
> you must say kfc cmh road to croma koramangala



care to giv me a ride?? i dnt feel like walking........


----------



## Gollum (Jul 17, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> location indiranagar 31 years old
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



ssb is my roomie, and we have only one bike 
so you have 2 digit members near you


----------



## Anorion (Jul 18, 2014)

I was looking at weekend treks to register for, because this is the season here and would miss going 
found a group that is coming all the way from Bangalore to Ahmednagar in Maharashtra, and to some place I have gone many times, and more importantly, the place where I would miss going
Trek to Harishchandragad - [15th - 17th August 2014]
 
I almost want to register.


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 18, 2014)

Anorion said:


> oh, everyone so far is from near Indiranagar. familiar with stretch from KFC till Croma. It's a tiny city anyway  gonna be at Bomanhalli
> 
> amruth kiran
> ssb1551
> ...



WTF???
 [MENTION=85950]Gollum[/MENTION] is 57 years old!!!!


----------



## kalam_gohab (Jul 18, 2014)

Gollum uncle!..  Aap ka precious aur nahi mila Kya?


----------



## Gollum (Jul 19, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> WTF???
> [MENTION=85950]Gollum[/MENTION] is 57 years old!!!!





kalam_gohab said:


> Gollum uncle!..  Aap ka precious aur nahi mila Kya?



do you think i would post my real age? lol
go to musicians thread and you can see me in a video or head over to my deviant art profile. tghen you can guess my age.
btw hobbits look young even at the age of 80.


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 19, 2014)

Gollum said:


> do you think i would post my real age? lol
> go to musicians thread and you can see me in a video or head over to my deviant art profile. tghen you can guess my age.
> btw hobbits look young even at the age of 80.



Btw, I saw that video a few days back... It was good!!!


----------



## d3p (Jul 19, 2014)

M / 25 / Wilson Garden


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 20, 2014)

This thread is sexist...!!


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 26, 2014)

calling all bangalorians ............this sunday we meet at indiranagar how is the plan.............


----------



## RCuber (Jul 26, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> calling all bangalorians ............this sunday we meet at indiranagar how is the plan.............



nope


----------



## Gollum (Jul 26, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> calling all bangalorians ............this sunday we meet at indiranagar how is the plan.............


where?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 26, 2014)

LxG league od Extraordinary gamers


----------



## Gollum (Jul 26, 2014)

Cool, will be there tomorrow. What time does the place open?


----------



## Anorion (Aug 2, 2014)

Im here
missing internet. how do you guys do anything? Like using steam is too expensive for me with these rates. Looked up Airtel and BSNL. Airtel seems better. Data is sooo costly for IT capital of India. Which era do BSNL live in they still have plans for 1, 2, 3, 4, 5 and 6 GB. Wow.  
Is there any local ISP plan with unlimited GB, and no FUP and no speed change after a particular limit ? like basically any plans at all not in the format of "__ mbps upto __ gb and __ mbps after that".


----------



## Gollum (Aug 2, 2014)

Anorion said:


> Im here
> missing internet. how do you guys do anything? Like using steam is too expensive for me with these rates. Looked up Airtel and BSNL. Airtel seems better. Data is sooo costly for IT capital of India. Which era do BSNL live in they still have plans for 1, 2, 3, 4, 5 and 6 GB. Wow.
> Is there any local ISP plan with unlimited GB, and no FUP and no speed change after a particular limit ? like basically any plans at all not in the format of "__ mbps upto __ gb and __ mbps after that".


nothing like that.
only act fibernet is good as they do not count your uploads.


----------



## amruth kiran (Aug 3, 2014)

Gollum said:


> nothing like that.
> only act fibernet is good as they do not count your uploads.


I've heard they have shitty service .
Same goes for Hathaway or majority of the up AND coming cable operators


----------



## Anorion (Aug 3, 2014)

You Broadband has some non FUP plans


----------



## Anorion (Aug 7, 2014)

Guardians of the Galaxy anyone?

Bangalore Central close enough to everyone?


----------



## Gollum (Aug 7, 2014)

Anorion said:


> Guardians of the Galaxy anyone?
> 
> Bangalore Central close enough to everyone?



Woh kahan hai?
Gopalan grand mall is close to my house.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 7, 2014)

Anorion said:


> Guardians of the Galaxy anyone?
> 
> Bangalore Central close enough to everyone?



Too far for me in my current condition


----------



## Gollum (Aug 7, 2014)

RCuber said:


> Too far for me in my current condition



WHat's your condition? are you pregnant?


----------



## RCuber (Aug 7, 2014)

Gollum said:


> WHat's your condition? are you pregnant?



recovering from double broken wrists :/


----------



## Gollum (Aug 7, 2014)

RCuber said:


> recovering from double broken wrists :/



wow, did you fall off a bike palm first?


----------



## RCuber (Aug 7, 2014)

Gollum said:


> wow, did you fall off a bike palm first?



Yep 5char


----------



## Anorion (Aug 7, 2014)

It's near MG road, I don't mind to Gopalan Grand mall too  or whatever you guys pick


----------



## Gollum (Aug 7, 2014)

which day?
i have off on saturday and sunday


----------



## Anorion (Aug 16, 2014)

sat and sun 
but two extended weekends so guess everyone will be busy

who is going to Comic Con Bangalore  ???
I will be there


----------



## Gollum (Aug 16, 2014)

I did not even know that this thing even existed
I will be there, I cannot miss it.

Sadly I cannot go dressed up as Gollum, I'm not skinny enough


----------



## Anorion (Aug 16, 2014)

haha  go for it, be not skinny enough gollum
good, someone else is also talking about dressing up
im gonna try and go as mordecai, I have his physique


----------



## 007 (Aug 22, 2014)

Anorion said:


> gimme the details



Add me bro. 
M/28/Madiwala


----------



## Faun (Aug 22, 2014)

^^You forgot Single or Married status.


----------



## aaruni (Aug 23, 2014)

How many of you going to comic con, and on what dates/what time ?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Aug 23, 2014)

aaruni said:


> How many of you going to comic con, and on what dates/what time ?



entry fees there..........m still a student with no pocket money so can't go........


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 24, 2014)

aaruni said:


> How many of you going to comic con, and on what dates/what time ?



Sep 12th


----------



## Anorion (Aug 24, 2014)

waiting for the schedule to be posted


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 24, 2014)

i am considering going to the event.. thanks for reminding! the cheapest day obviously.


----------



## 007 (Aug 25, 2014)

Faun said:


> ^^You forgot Single or Married status.



You were asking me? Well, I've still not given up on my gaming and can play freely without any nagging. So take a guess!


----------



## gagan_kumar (Aug 25, 2014)

007 said:


> You were asking me? Well, I've still not given up on my gaming and can play freely without any nagging. So take a guess!


who knows there is a one in a billion chance that u may have understanding wife..............


----------



## aaruni (Sep 9, 2014)

Anyone heading out to comic con on 14th (sunday)?


----------



## Gollum (Sep 10, 2014)

Oh Crap, its this weekend.....fuuuu


----------



## RCuber (Sep 13, 2014)

okay which one of you posted regarding Comic Con on reddit? I don't recall your user name


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 13, 2014)

aaruni said:


> Anyone heading out to comic con on 14th (sunday)?



welll plz take pics and post it here, dnt forget to take cosplay pics..........i won't be ale to attend as i dnt have pass..........


----------



## 007 (Sep 26, 2014)

Did someone attend this? Share pics if you did.


----------



## aaruni (Sep 26, 2014)

I couldn't


----------



## amruth kiran (Oct 15, 2014)

Does anyone know where to get the cosplay?
I have no clue.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 15, 2014)

get the cosplay? full form is costume-play
you can buy the costumes, but it's more fun to make your own


----------



## amruth kiran (Oct 16, 2014)

Well of course its costume play. Duh.
 Just wanted to know if you could actually buy one of them somewhere here.
Nobody's got time to make their own. That's like a big investment on its own.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 16, 2014)

^oh it's possible, most of the cosplay was homemade actually, saw only a bunch of kids were running around in pre made costume (Iron Man), and that was probably got from abroad 
You can get, but choice will be restricted to Batman, Spiderman or Superman  
You can get it tailored if you want Im guessing, depending on what you want


----------



## 007 (Jan 21, 2015)

From FB: *www.facebook.com/events/688769667888013/
================================================



> Join Us at ESC for Gamers Connect. Discuss Gaming, eSports & Career in Gaming with eSports Interactive Entertainment.
> 
> Experience MSI Gaming Notebook & NVIDIA GeForce GPU by GALAX.
> 
> ...


----------



## Anorion (Jan 21, 2015)

^we have a thread here as well
*www.digit.in/forum/gamerz/189536-invitation-gamers-connect-3-a.html
I will be there


----------



## vickybat (Jan 23, 2015)

Hi guys. I've moved to bangalore too. Add me in the list. 
Lets plan a meet up. Already had a chat with Gollum about this.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 23, 2015)

vickybat said:


> Hi guys. I've moved to bangalore too. Add me in the list.
> Lets plan a meet up. Already had a chat with Gollum about this.



never works, last time me [MENTION=88371]d3p[/MENTION] and [MENTION=2132]RCuber[/MENTION] was the only one who attended............


----------



## RCuber (Jan 24, 2015)

vickybat said:


> Hi guys. I've moved to bangalore too. Add me in the list.
> Lets plan a meet up. Already had a chat with Gollum about this.



We can, but I feel most of them have become socially akward penguines  



gagan_kumar said:


> never works, last time me [MENTION=88371]d3p[/MENTION] and [MENTION=2132]RCuber[/MENTION] was the only one who attended............


----------



## aaruni (Jan 24, 2015)

Might be available, once the onslaught of exams are over. Sometime late May, I guess.


----------



## d3p (Feb 19, 2015)

Everyone wants the event to happen next their home or even home town. There are people who still attend event, who travel. Even few F*cktards from same city or locality don't attend still complain about it, which makes me laugh my arsh off.

As long as you're interested you will find your way, rather posting B.S


----------



## RCuber (Feb 19, 2015)

d3p said:


> Everyone wants the event to happen next their home or even home town. There are people who still attend event, who travel. Even few F*cktards from same city or locality don't attend still complain about it, which makes me laugh my arsh off.
> 
> As long as you're interested you will find your way, rather posting B.S


Yea, only a few are interested in a meet and committed to meet fellow members. 

lets have one meet next month.


----------



## Anorion (Feb 19, 2015)

Im in. Will come anywhere. This city is tiny.


----------



## Anorion (May 5, 2015)

oi people do something na


----------



## RCuber (May 6, 2015)

Hello!!


----------



## Gollum (May 6, 2015)

do what? I'm going avengers this weekend.


----------



## aaruni (May 6, 2015)

What are good places for phone repair around Indiranagar / Thippasandra areas? There's some physical damage to the charger port of a Xolo Q800. I opened it up yesterday, but I can't seem to fix it (or definitely point out what's wrong with it).


----------



## Anorion (May 6, 2015)

meet up


----------



## Gollum (May 6, 2015)

Anorion said:


> meet up



how about Gopalan Grand Mall at Old Madras road?


----------



## Anorion (May 6, 2015)

Im totally up for that but I think most people are around Indiranagar


----------



## ashs1 (May 6, 2015)

Planning on visiting Bangalore on 23/24..but there's a 60% chance to cancel the trip 
.. Anyways how far is rajeev nagar from these locations?


----------



## aaruni (May 6, 2015)

I expect to be mostly free on 24th. Got an exam on 23rd, and heading out on 25th.


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 7, 2015)

Anorion said:


> Im totally up for that but I think most people are around Indiranagar



m at indiranagar currently.........


----------



## aaruni (May 7, 2015)

I'm in HAL 3rd stage, but could certainly get to Gopalan mall at Old Madras Road for a get together.


----------



## Gollum (May 7, 2015)

aaruni said:


> I'm in HAL 3rd stage, but could certainly get to Gopalan mall at Old Madras Road for a get together.



I am also in HAL
near the HAL Market


----------



## aaruni (May 7, 2015)

Near HAL Sabji Market?


----------



## Gollum (May 7, 2015)

aaruni said:


> Near HAL Sabji Market?



yes, sabzi/fish market.


----------

